# And The Answer Is



## tshadowchaser

I've decided to start a daily (except when I'm at camp in Aug.) quiz:
I'll ask one,  or a couple questions each day. You answer then the next day I'll give the answer and ask another. 
Yes I know some many be answered almost immediately and some people may disagree with my answers.
SO here goes:  
5-4-12
1. who was the captain of the  Chuck Norris Black Belt Team from 1967 to 1973?

2. what dose/did AOKF stand for?

3.Who founded the Aikikai of Great Britain in 1966?


----------



## elder999

tshadowchaser said:


> I've decided to start a daily (except when I'm at camp in Aug.) quiz:
> I'll ask one, or a couple questions each day. You answer then the next day I'll give the answer and ask another.
> Yes I know some many be answered almost immediately and some people may disagree with my answers.
> SO here goes:
> 5-4-12
> 1. who was the captain of the Chuck Norris Black Belt Team from 1967 to 1973?
> 
> 2. what dose/did AOKF stand for?
> 
> 3.Who founded the Aikikai of Great Britain in 1966?




1. John Natividad ? (fought him when I was 16, at Madison Square Garden!)

2. All Okinawa Karatedo Federation

3. I dunno.....


----------



## Big Don

42! The question, however, is wrong.


----------



## tshadowchaser

correct answers are:
1. Pat Johnson
2. All Okinawan Karate-do Federation     ( good job  Elder999)
3. Kazuo Chiba


----------



## tshadowchaser

Before I ask the next question if anyone disagrees with my answers we can start another thread for discussion on it

ok maybe some easier one today

5-5-12
questions:
 1. who was the 1969 U.S. National Heavyweight  Karate Champion in 1969

2.  who coached the 1978 USA/AAU Karate Team

3.  Former student of Tak Kubota and author of "Beginner's Karate"


----------



## tshadowchaser

WOW I must say some people would have some knowledge or at least guesses on these questions. OR is it that they concern martial arts history in this country and others and are not political ?
answers to yesterdays questions:
1.Joe Lewis
2. Chuck Merriman
3. Tonny Tulleners


----------



## tshadowchaser

Anyone notice that I dated the first two question posts for the year 2012 not 2014

Fridays questions:

1. Authored "Hsing-I Kung-Fu"

2.Bruce Lee's date of Birth

3. Japanese poem that expresses the poet's union with nature


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers to Fridays questions:

1. Tim Hackett
2. Nov. 27,1940
3. Haiku


----------



## tshadowchaser

Saturday 5-7-2014

1. Author of "Karate is MY Life"

2. Japans first Historian

3. Chinese saint of the martial arts


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Hirokazu Kanazawa

2 - I doubt that there can actually be a definitive answer to this.

3 - No clue.


----------



## Buka

Cool thread!

1 Hirokazu Kanazawa

2 Razan Hayashi

3 Lu Dongbin


----------



## tshadowchaser

wondering if I have this first answere correct or if there might be 2 answers my are. I agree there may not be a true answer to #2

1. Robert Trais
2. Jien
3. Kuan-Yu


----------



## tshadowchaser

Sunday the 8th 

1. bow is what in Japanese
2.count Dante's real name
3.Chinese for "Martial Virtue"



As I have said before I may be wrong in some of my informATION SO FEEL FREE TO TELL ME IF YOU KNPW FOR SURE i AM


----------



## Buka

1 Ojigi (I wonder how many times we've all bowed over the years?)

2 John Keehan (A true wildman)

3 Wu De?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Good work Buka

1. Ojigi is correct and so is Yumi   (different pronunciation of bow) 
2 John Keehan  is correct
3. wu te


----------



## tshadowchaser

Monday the 8th

maybe some more easy ones


1. what dose "Te" mean

2. who wrote "What is Karate"

3. In The Karate Kid the name of the "bad" school


----------



## Kurai

1. Hand

2. Masutatsu "Mas" Oyama

3. Cobra Kai


----------



## Buka

Yes, what Kurai said. 

God, I loved the book What is Karate.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Great work Kurai  all of your answers where correct


----------



## tshadowchaser

1. In 1964 who preformed what may have been the first "Kali" demonstration at the International Karate  
     Championships

2. Who is considered by many father of American Tae Kwon Do  ( hint was in DC area)

3. Founder of the Shindo Iten ryu style of Akido

4. Japanese for side elbow strike


----------



## elder999

tshadowchaser said:


> 1. In 1964 who preformed what may have been the first "Kali" demonstration at the International Karate
> Championships
> 
> 2. Who is considered by many father of American Tae Kwon Do ( hint was in DC area)
> 
> 3. Founder of the Shindo Iten ryu style of Akido
> 
> 4. Japanese for side elbow strike





1. Ben Laragusa (sp?)

2.Jhoon Rhee

3. Is there such a thing? I dunno......:lfao:

4. _ Yoko empi uchi_


----------



## Buka

1. I don't remember. But, man, of all things in the past - that's one place I wish I was. Must have been something to see.

2 Jhoon Rhee.

3. No idea

4. I only know them as empi.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Elder999  is correct on numbers 1, 2 and 4
 I think the spelling on one is Largusa
the answer to number 3 is  Harunosuke Fukui


----------



## tshadowchaser

Wednesday the 11th

1.Okinwan fo "3 Battles"

2. What type of martial arts are  Eishen-ryu and Muso-ryu

3. Name the only five black belt student of Dr. James Mitos  { I know this may be controversial}


----------



## tshadowchaser

And the answers are: 
1. sanchin
2. Iai jutsu

3. Thomas Young,  William Chow,  Paul Yanaguchi,  Arthur Keawe,  Edward Lowe


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thursday June 12th

1. Japanese for informal attention stance

2. Device used by Ninja to cross water

3. Judo kata either standing or sitting


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:
1 Musubi-dachi
2 Mizugumo
3 Kimo-No-Kata


----------



## tshadowchaser

Friday the 13th

1. winner of the 1967 and 1969 California State Championship 
2. Legendary 16th century swordsman 
3. Date and time of the first modern day Olympics
4. considered by many the forerunner of modern Karate



I may get to answer these very early or real late tomorrow  I have a funeral to go to


----------



## donald1

1??? 
2 Kinnosuke Nakamura
3??? 
4???


----------



## Buka

1 Chuck Norris? (seems he won everything back then)
2 Musashi
3 Athens 1896, Time...summer?
4 I'd say either Okinawan something or Chinese Kempo (talk about hedging a bet!)


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Ralph Castellanos
2. Musashi Miyamoto
3. Athens  1896
4. Te  or Okinawan Te

Once again Buka has done a great job in answering


----------



## tshadowchaser

Saturday the 14   
Questions

1. Founder of Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kawn

2. Known as the "Hermit Kingdom"

3. Japanese for chicken head wrist block


----------



## Kurai

Great thread tshadowchaser!  Very educational.  :bangahead:

1) Hwang Kee

2)  North Korea (current day)

3) Keito-uke


----------



## Buka

1. I dunno'

2 Korea (before it was split)

3 What Kurai said sounds right. All I could recall was Kato, Kuto etc.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Kuras is 100% correct  
Congratulations


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for Sunday the 15th


1. Twice named "man of the Year" by Black Belt Hall of Fame

2. First Americanto teach Chito-ryu in the United States

3. Chiton-jitsu is what?


----------



## Buka

1. Bruce Lee?

2. No idea.

3. I donno'. (ustij-notihc spelled backwards?)


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers 

1. Ed Parker
2. William Dometrich
3.  The use of metal, woo, earth,fore  to help in escaping in Ninjutsu


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Monday the 16th

1. anyone enjoying this thread besides me?

 2. Who wrote  "Chin-na: the art of self-defense   ( I have read this a couple of times)

3. The Minamoto's clan color was what

 4. Chinese Gung-Fu was written by what college student


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions for Monday the 16th
> 
> 1. anyone enjoying this thread besides me?
> 
> 2. Who wrote  "Chin-na: the art of self-defense   ( I have read this a couple of times)
> 
> 3. The Minamoto's clan color was what
> 
> 4. Chinese Gung-Fu was written by what college student



1. I'm loving it!


----------



## Kurai

1. Absolutely
4.  Bruce Lee??


----------



## Buka

1. Yes, I am. (hey, I got one right!)

2. No idea

3. I believe it was blue.

4.. No idea. maybe James Patterson. Seems every other book on the shelf is his.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers

2. Willy Lin
3. White
4. Bruce Lee was correct


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for Tuesday the 17

1. Japanese for side kick 

2. Brue Lee played a martial arts instructor on what TV series

3. First karate compitition to pay competitors back in 1968


Once again I will say IF you totally disagree with my answers let me know


----------



## Buka

1 Yoko geri

2 Longstreet

3 I think it was Jim Harrison's tournament. (one of my first Karate heroes) Don't know the name of the tournament


----------



## tshadowchaser

Buka : once again good answers  but i have these answers

1. Yoko kekomi   ( Yoko Geri may also be correct)
2. Ironside
3. Aron Banks's World Professional Karate Championships


----------



## tshadowchaser

1. Who used karate in the episode of " the Adventures of Ozzie and Harriett?

2. name an advanced foot throw in Judo ( I know there may be more than one answer)

3. American winner of the 1972 AAU National Judo Championships

4. what is it called when you break a fall without using your hands  ( OUCH is not the correct answer)


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> Buka : once again good answers  but i have these answers
> 
> 1. Yoko kekomi   ( Yoko Geri may also be correct)
> 2. Ironside
> 3. Aron Banks's World Professional Karate Championships



I forgot all about Ironsides! That was a good four or five years before Longstreet. Now I want to find that episode and watch it.
I think Harrison's tournament might have been a couple months before Banks's, but I can't remember squat anymore. I do know one thing, the prize money was one dollar (cash money). Joe Lewis won. He told me it was a nasty, bare knuckle, full contact affair.


----------



## Buka

1. Bruce Tegner

2 Uki Waza?

3 I dunno'

4 Rolling something? "Ouch" was a great answer, though.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. Rick Nelson
2. Deashi-harai
3. Doug Graham
4. Mute-ukemi  ( I still like OUCH)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Thursday the 19th

1. Japanese for balance and stability 

2. Master Seikichi authored what book

3. Japanese for back kick

4. star of "the Tattoo Conection"


----------



## donald1

1 im going to guess antei-sei? 
2??? 
3 i know this!  I learned it in class a long time ago Ushiro-geri! 
4???


----------



## Kurai

1) Kazushi

3) koho-geri


----------



## Buka

1 Hara?

2 I dunno'

3 Ushiro geri

4 Jim Kelly


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Antei
2. "Essays on the Meaning of Karate"
3. Ushir-geri
4. Jim Kelly

Some good answers for this one ....good work


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for 6-20-14

1. American bronze medalist at the 1967 Pan-American Games

2. Author of " A Path to Oriental Wisdom"

3. Who defeated Musashi Miyamoto with a bo

4. Korean outside to inside block


----------



## Kurai

3) Muso Gonnosuke Katsuyoshi with a Jo, second duel.  Though heavily debated whether he won, or if the match was a draw.


----------



## Buka

1. In which event? (I'm not going to know anyway!)

2 Dunno'.

3 I never remember the name. Great story, though.

4 I don't remember.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1.Larry Fukuhara  (JUDO)

2. George Parulski

3. Muso Gonnosuke Katsuyoshi

4. Anuro taerigi


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for 6-21-14

1. Japanese gold medalist welterweight division in Judo in 1972  Olympic Games

2. Japanese mulch-sectioned wood ( bamboo) sword

2. A 4 time women's champion of the USKA grand nationals in black belt kata


----------



## Buka

1.

2 Shinai

3 Cynthia Rothrock?


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Toyokazu Nomura
2. Shinai
3. Barbara Niggel


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Monday the 23rd

1.  In Chinese medicine the element earth controls what flavor

2. Bruce Lee's 2nd and third film

3, Bruce lee's 2nd film was for what company

4. Japanese for open hand


----------



## donald1

1??? 
2"the birth of mankind " and "wealth is like a dream"
3 aiqun film company 
4 karate means empty hand,  is that the answer your looking for?


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> answers:
> 
> 1. Toyokazu Nomura
> 2. Shinai
> 3. Barbara Niggel



Barbara is a pretty good friend of mine. How embarrassing that I flubbed that. Duh.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:
1. sweet
2. Fist of Fury and Return of the Dragon
3. Golden Harvest
4. Kaisho


Buka looks like you might owe Barbra an apology or at least a dinner


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Tuesday the 24th

1. Technical adviser for the Television series Kung_fu

2. Bruce Lee defeated what famous Karate competitor in Return of the Dragon

3. Person who made Hung Gar Kung Fu popular in Hawaii

4. Founders of the Black Karate Federation


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - David Chow
2 - Chuck Norris (although everybody knows this wasn't real... if Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris really fought, it would mean the End of the Universe.)
3 - No idea.
4 - No idea


----------



## Buka

1. Kam Yuen

2 Chuck (The evil Colt)

3 Bucksam Kong

4 I know Donnie The Clown Prince Williams was one. Can't remember the other.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Buka  excellent answers.......Dirty dog I do not know if David Chow was adviser for any of the episodes

My answers:

1. Kam Yuen
2. Chuck Norris
3. Bucksam Kong
4.Donnie Williams  and  Steve Saunders


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Wednesday the 25th

1. Okinawan master who was known as Tonchi

2. Joe Corley sponsored what  karate tournament

3. who was the star of " Bronson Lee, Champion"

 4. Founder of the United States Mu Duk Kwan Brothers Society


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - No idea.
2 - Battle of Atlanta.
3 - No idea.
4 - No idea.


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> Buka  excellent answers.......Dirty dog I do not know if David Chow was adviser for any of the episodes



I think he was, maybe even before Kam Yuen. I think he worked as a stuntman, too. And I believe he was one of the monks in the Temple scenes.


----------



## Dirty Dog

tshadowchaser said:


> Buka  excellent answers.......Dirty dog I do not know if David Chow was adviser for any of the episodes



I don't actually know either. They're just wild guesses. I figure actually looking stuff up for something like this is cheating.


----------



## Buka

1 I dunno'.

2 Battle of Atlanta

3 I saw this movie. Maybe early seventies, but I dunno'

4 I dunno'


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:
 1. Yasutsune Azato
 2. Battle of Atlanta  ( Buka was correct)
 3. Tadashi Yamashita
 4. Peter Cha


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Thursday 

1. Ppressure point kick to the inside of the thigh in Korean

2. Korean for Nine

3. First westerner to be recognized by the Hong Kong Chinese Martial Arts Association as a Wing Chung   
    master


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - I don't know... Pressure point techniques as a whole are called hyol do sul or hyol do bup. Depending on the position of the peoples bodies, it could be struck with pretty much any kick (front, round, side, hook...). The target is midline inner thigh, halfway between the knee and the groin. You'll need to disambiguate the question. 

2 - Gosh, I ought to know this one... umm..... the answer is... it depends. There are at least three ways to say "nine" in Korean. Do you mean "Gu" (&#44396 or "Ahop" (&#50500;&#54857 or "Ahopjae" (&#50500;&#54857;&#51704?

3 - Don't really have any guess.


----------



## Buka

1. I dunno'

2. Ahop

3. I dunno'


----------



## tshadowchaser

Dirty Dog  Great answers

 My answers:
1. Oh Ri 
2. Ah Hope
3. Alan Lamb


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Friday the 27th

1.  first karate master to teach Joe Lewis

2. Law of cause and effect

3. founder of the "Yoseikan" style of karate

4. New York karate instructor who produced ,in 1968, the American vs. the Orient team Championships


----------



## Buka

1. Shimabuka

2. I think in simplest terms it would be Karma

3. I dunno'

4. Aaron Banks (If it isn't, it should be!)


----------



## zamanbutt

i just know about Second Question and it is

2. All Okinawa Karatedo Federation


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Eizo Shimabuka
2. Kama
3. Minoru Mochizuki
4.Aaron Banks     (met him a few times he even considered having my son in a movie he was going to do)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Before I go on I have to say I am enjoying doing this thread because at one time I knew many of the answers and it is good for me to review all this material


Questions for Saturday

1. Japanese for "to strike"
2. who won the 1979 Black Belt Publishers award
3. Who authored "Mental Training of a Warrior"
4. former student of Yip Man who founded the International Wing Tsun Martial Arts Association and in what year


----------



## Buka

1. Butsu? 

2. Don't know

3. Don't know

4. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. uchi
2. Tsutomu Ohshima
3. Dr. John LaTourrette
4. Ting Leung


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for Sunday the 29th

1. year of first Judo championships in Tokyo

2. A Samurai spear is called what

3. First sensei of Frank Ruiz

4.BJA stands for


----------



## Buka

1. I know this was during my lifetime. 1962?

2. Yeri

3. I think it was Peter Urban

4. No idea


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers

1. 1956
2. yari  (not sure on the spelling)
3. Peter Urban
4. British Judo association


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for June 30

1. Who preformed a breaking demonstration at Madison Square Gardens in 1962 ( yes he is kind of famous)

2.Played the villain in "Slaughter in San Francisco"

3. The Iron Horse katas in Shotokan are called what

4. Shotokan kata named for a Buddhist temple


----------



## Buka

1. Has to be Mas Oyama

2. No idea

3 Painful

4. No idea 

(I hate Shotokan guys. They punch holes in me.)


----------



## Cirdan

2: Chuck Norris

3: Tekki

4: Jion


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers    

1. Mas Oyama
2. Chck Norris
3. Tekki
4. Jion

Cirdan was correct on 3 of the four ........ way to go


----------



## tshadowchaser

July 1  questions

1. founder of Texas Black Belt Academy

2. Korean for "front"

3. technique of ball and chain (Japanese)

4. Japanese elbow strike


----------



## Cirdan

1: no idea

2: Ap

3: Gekigan jutsu

4: Empi


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Ap

3. Don't know

4. Empi


----------



## tshadowchaser

wow getting more correct answers every day now   that's great

answers:

1. Roy Kurban
2. Ahp 
3. Gekikan-jutsu
4. Empi uchi


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for July 2

1. Opened first Goju-ryu school in new Jersey

2. founded "the American Tae Kwon Do Association" in Little Rock, Arkansas

3. founded first regular judo club in France

4. wine drinking Taoist immortal


----------



## reeskm

tshadowchaser said:


> questions for July 2
> 
> 1. Opened first Goju-ryu school in new Jersey
> 
> 2. founded "the American Tae Kwon Do Association" in Little Rock, Arkansas
> 
> 3. founded first regular judo club in France
> 
> 4. wine drinking Taoist immortal



Here's my attempt:

1. Peter Urban
2. LEE Haeng Ung
3. KAWAISHI Mikinosuke
4. I can think of two: Li Bai (wine drinking poet-immortal) and Han Xian (one of the eight immortals)


----------



## Buka

1. Peter Urban

2-4 I got no clue


----------



## tshadowchaser

Reeskm  has answered all 4 correctly

number 4 could also be answered  Chung-li Chuan


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for July 3

1.what dose Tang Soo Do mean

2. 1970 Black Belt man of the year

3. Founder of Shotokan in the United Stated


----------



## reeskm

tshadowchaser said:


> questions for July 3
> 
> 1.what dose Tang Soo Do mean
> 
> 2. 1970 Black Belt man of the year
> 
> 3. Founder of Shotokan in the United Stated



1. Depending on how deep you want to go, you can start with the characters. Literally, Tang for Tang Dynasty China, Soo for Hand and Do for Way - thus China Hand Way
2. KOIWAI Eichi
3. This is tough as I'm not sure who was the first "founder" as I believe many Shotokan greats came to the USA. But, I'm going with the SKA's Ohshima Tsutomu, as the SKA has "America" in their name.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Once again  Reskm has answered all the questions correctly.  Congratulations


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 4th of July

1. Who opened the first Korean style school in Denver

2. Star od "Revenge of the Ninja"

3. Who was the Methodist minister who stared in several kung-fu films

4. Soo Gi means what


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. Sho  ....what the hell is his name?

3. Leo Fong

4. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1.  Chuck Sereff
2. Sho Kusugi
3. Leo Fong   
4. Korean  for hand techniques  ( to the best of my knowledge)


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for July 5

1. Tae Kwon Do form named for Admiral Yi Sun-Sin

2. Japanese reverse round house kick 
( can anyone explain to me what a reverse roundhouse kick is also)

3. The mountain where Buddha gave many sermons

4. Founder of Wado-Ryu  ( was awarded the Fifth Order of the Sacred Treasure by the Japanese Emperor)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> questions for July 5
> 
> 1. Tae Kwon Do form named for Admiral Yi Sun-Sin
> 
> 2. Japanese reverse round house kick
> ( can anyone explain to me what a reverse roundhouse kick is also)
> 
> 3. The mountain where Buddha gave many sermons
> 
> 4. Founder of Wado-Ryu  ( was awarded the Fifth Order of the Sacred Treasure by the Japanese Emperor)





I'm going to leave these questions up for another day seeing as no one (even Buka) tried to answer them


----------



## Buka

Thanks for leaving them up. 

1. Don't know.

2. I forget the Japanese name for it. We called it a wheel kick. Basically a spin kick, straight legged, where the upper body turns first, torquing the straight leg. Nasty sucker, thrown properly.

3. Not sure. Is it the mountain from the Chinese legend where the mountain was blown to another place? No matter, I don't remember.

4. Otshaka? (I used to know this, before my brain turned to mush.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

1. Chang_Mu
2. Gyaku mawashi-geri
3. Vulture's Peak
4. Hironori Ohtsuka


Buka thanks for the explanation of a reverse round house


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for July 7

1.  Name the actor who stared in "enter the ninja and also who played the villain in that film

2. Kung -fu magazine named him Kung-fu instructor of the year in 1982

3. In Chinese medician the element earth controls what bodily fluid


----------



## Buka

Wild guesses time!

1. Bob Wall

2. I was going to guess Bow-sim Mark....then I just noticed the question said "him". Gotta think some more on that one.

3. Water in the stomach or kidneys?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions for July 7
> 
> 1.  Name the actor who stared in "enter the ninja and also who played the villain in that film
> 
> 2. Kung -fu magazine named him Kung-fu instructor of the year in 1982
> 
> 3. In Chinese medician the element earth controls what bodily fluid



1. Franco Nero?


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Franco Nero stared and Sho Kosugi was the villian
2. Chan Poi
3. Saliva


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 8th of July

note there may be some debate on the first question

1. Most celebrated war fought between Samurai between 1180 and 1185

2. In Judo a winding spring hip throw

3. leather binding on a Japanese sword


----------



## Kurai

1. Genpei

2. Hane Goshi

3 Tsuka-Ito


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> answers:
> 
> 1. Franco Nero stared and Sho Kosugi was the villian
> 2. Chan Poi
> 3. Saliva



Awesome! I got one 

Must be about 30 years since I saw that movie...


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers: 

1. The Gempei War

2.  Hanenakikomi

3. Taukaito

way to go Kuraii our spelling may be different but you got all 3 correct


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for July 9

1. Starred in 'Throne of Blood"

2. helped introduce Aikido outside Japan and founded the KI Society 

3. European Judo champion from Germany in 1963, 1968, 1970

4.  Korean for "Bow to the Flag"


----------



## Buka

1. Mifune?

2. I don't know

3. Klaus

4. I don't dare try to spell it. ..kukida hy kyongeny (that was bad)
I should know that, but I can't remember.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:
1. Toshiro Mifune
2. Koichi Tohei
3. Klaus Glahn
4. Kuk Gi Bay Ray


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 10th

1. Tae Kwon do hung named for the person who invented the Korean alphabet

2. Fencing term to describe the fencing strip

3. who wrote "Power Training In Karate and Kung Fu"

4. Japanese sword hand strike


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser,

I've enjoyed your thread so much, the least I can do is a "once a month" backatcha. I don't have your knowledge, and my memory isn't what it used to be, but I love your thread. So here goes, for you and any other crazy person that reads it.
I'll answer the "real thread" later on. The only times I don't is because I forget to. (Duh) So, until next month...

1. Jim Concevic was the first Martial Arts related death in the  United States. From what? Or who? Or where? Or anything to do with it.  

2. What was Bruce Lee's birth name?

3. Best Martial Arts movie of all time.

4. First professional Karate Champion in American history. (won prize money)


----------



## Buka

1. I don't know.

2. don't know

3. Ron Marchini

4. A hand strike, or a strike with a sword to the opponents hand? Either way, I don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I will answer Buka's questions the best I can:

1. Jim Concevic died as a result of the DOJO war back in about 1967 or 70. He was a student of John Keehan and a member of the Black Dragon Fighting society.  Not sure but believe he died of knife wounds delivered by members of the Green Dragon Society.

2.  lee jun fan  ( my spelling may be off)

3.  This is a hard one as I like many of the old Shaw brother films and those put out by Golden Harvest.  Actualy like a few of the Segal films  also.  

4. Can't remember his name but I know the purse was exceptionally small


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions for the 10th
> 
> 1. Tae Kwon do hung named for the person who invented the Korean alphabet
> 
> 2. Fencing term to describe the fencing strip
> 
> 3. who wrote "Power Training In Karate and Kung Fu"
> 
> 4. Japanese sword hand strike



Answers:
1. Se-Jong
2. Piste
3.Marchini and Fong
4. Shuto


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 11th

1. who was considered the biggest man in Pro wrestling

2. Name of first European karate club  ( this may be debated)

3. what weights where in the welterweight division of the PKA

4. Okinawan kata meaning  "Lull in the Storm"





AND to BUKA:  thanks you for your questions I had to think hard for a couple of them


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser said:


> I will answer Buka's questions the best I can:
> 
> 1. Jim Concevic died as a result of the DOJO war back in about 1967 or 70. He was a student of John Keehan and a member of the Black Dragon Fighting society.  Not sure but believe he died of knife wounds delivered by members of the Green Dragon Society.
> 
> 2.  lee jun fan  ( my spelling may be off)
> 
> 3.  This is a hard one as I like many of the old Shaw brother films and those put out by Golden Harvest.  Actualy like a few of the Segal films  also.
> 
> 4. Can't remember his name but I know the purse was exceptionally small



Give that man a ceegar!

1. Yes, the dojo wars. How nuts is that? Most reports state a knife, but a Chicago cop told me it was from an arrow to the neck.
2. Lee Jun-fan
3. There is no wrong answer.
4. Jim Harrison's Karate tourney in 1968. Joe Lewis won the prize money. One dollar.


----------



## Buka

1. I'd guess Andre the Giant. But when I was a kid Haystacks Calhoun was a big name in wrestling. At 600 pounds he had a hundred pounds on Andre.

2. I don't know.

3. Around 155 I think. I don't think they even had welterweight for the first year.

4. I can see that Kata in my mind, but I'll be damned if I can remember. (Never did it myself, but judged Kata in tourneys for 25 years.)


----------



## donald1

1??? 
2??? 
3??? 
4 i know this!!  It's requirement for brown belt in my class,  seiunchin kata 
I practice this kata and do it well


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Andre the Giant  ( I remember Haystaks also but Andre is considered the biggest)
2. The French Academy of Martial Arts
3. 140-148 lbs
4. Seiunchi(n)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for July 12

1. Who wrote "Canon of Judo"

2. 18th century Japanese lord whose suicide led to the hara-kir of the 47 Ronin

3. in what city where the "All-American Karate Championships" held in 1961

4. name the five elements of internal kung fu


----------



## donald1

1??? 
2??? 
3??? 
4 I'm pretty sure each finger represented a element and the organs too but can never remember which or what)  fire,  wood,  steel,  water,  and earth


----------



## Buka

1 Don't know

2. I don't remember.

3. Hmm. Honolulu maybe, L.A, New York. (I'm gonna hate myself for not remembering this)

4. Water, Earth, Fire, Wood...metal?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. Kyuzo Mifune
2. Ako No Kami  ( I thought people might get this one)
3. Los Angeles
4. metal, wood, water, earth, fire


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for the 13th of July.

1. Okinawan kata meaning "18 cupfuls"

2. Father of American Bando

3. Played the villian in "Shogun's Ninja"

4. Sonny Chiba created what martial arts school for stuntmen


----------



## Buka

1. Not a clue.

2. Don't know

3. Don't know.

4. J.A.C.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Seipai
2. Dr. Maugn Gyi
3. Sonny Chiba
4. Japanese Action Club


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for the 14th of July

1. Author of  " The Filipino Martial Arts"

2. Kanbum Uechi founded what art

3. Winner  of the 1973, 1974, and 1975 British Karate Championships

4. founder of the Okinawan Kentokan system of karate


----------



## Buka

(that was cool, the Sonny Chiba answer. Right there in front of me!)

1. Dan Inosanto

2. Uechi-ryu

3. Don't know

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

LOL tried to mislead you with the Uechi-ryu one also

answers:
1. Dan Inosanto
2. Uechi_ryi
3. Dicky Donovan
4. Kori Hisataka


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 15th 
  I may throw in some questions that are not Martial arts related as in one of  the ones below

1. Osotoguruma  is what

2. who where the Road Warriors ( TV names are good enough unless you know their real names)

3. Yup Hu Ri Gi  is what

4. Korean for senior member


----------



## Buka

1. Judo throw

2. Wrestlers? The tag team guys?

3, Quarter turn hook kick. (hook kick with the back leg) (dumb kick)

4. I don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Major outer wheel throw (judo)
2. Hawk and Animal
3. Korean for side hook kick
4. Sun Beh


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for the 16th of july

1.  wrestler known as "Wildfire"

2. Founder of the  "Feminist Karate Union"

3. Tsuki means what

4. Toyotaro Miyazaki  headed what organization


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. I've never heard of this. But, that is one really scary term.

3. I think it's a sword term.

4.One of my old instructors used to speak of him a lot. Shotokan, I think.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Tommy Rich
2. Py Bateman
3. Japanese for Punching  ( if Im correct)
4. U.S. Kenkyoku Karate Federation


----------



## tshadowchaser

July 17th   
Questions:

1. Utsu is what

2. Modo is what

3. Who received a medal for "Excellence in the Martial Arts" in 1936 from the Japanese Ministry of Education


----------



## donald1

1. Strike 
...  I don't know the others 
2 no 
3 no


----------



## Kurai

3.  Gichin Funakoshi???  If not him, Jigoro Kano


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. Don't know

I hit the Trifecta!


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers: 

1. to  strike with a sword or staff
2. a question and answer between a master and student
3. Chojun Miyagi


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for the 18th

1. ninja poison made from green plums

2. in 1530 founded Takenouchi-ryu jujutsu

3.  the wrestler Buddy Rose was nicknamed what

4 names of the states in the old Karate Illustrated region 4


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't remember

3. The Playboy?

4. As an old fighter from region 12, I should know. But, I don't.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. Zagarashi-yaku
2. Takenouchi Hisamori
3. The Playboy
4. Utah, Colorado, Arizona, New Mexico


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 19th

1. the command in fencing to get ready

2. Immediately attacking again after disengagement in fencing

3. who wrote "The Promise and Fulfillment in the Art of Tae Kwon Do

4. Japanese term used to describe the 3 concepts of Dr. Kano


----------



## elder999

1)Cyanide: shiankagoubutsu:&#12471;&#12450;&#12531;&#21270;&#21512;&#29289;

2)Takenouchi Hisamori

3)"Playboy" Buddy Rose

4)Mass., NY, CT.....nah, I dunno...


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. En garde


----------



## Buka

1. En garde.

2. Remite

3. Don't know

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. En garde

2. Redoubling  ( remite may also be correct)

3. Sang Kyu Shim

4. Kyushino


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. in boxing the chin is called what

2. to hit an opponent with your head or shoulder  in boxing is called what

3. Known as the Monkey King  ( did we have this one before I'm not going back to look)

4. Okinawan Kata meaning " The Winning Hand"


----------



## donald1

3 i usually don't know much about Chinese mythology but I saw this off journey of the West (his name is sun wukong) 
4 i should know this one cause I've practiced Okinawan goju for a while,  either one i don't practice or don't remember...


----------



## Buka

1. The button

2. A foul

3. Donny Yen

4. Don't know


----------



## Cirdan

4: Chinte


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:


1.  the button
2.  Butt
3. Sou Chung Chan
4. Chinto


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for Monday

1. Korean for knife hand

2. 1957 and 1960 All Japan Championship winner in Karate  ( he  is Japanese)

3. first American movie maker to promoter martial arts in movies 

4. star of " The Silent Flute"


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

4. David Carradine?


----------



## Buka

1. So-- nalchigi ? (I forget)

2. Don't know

3. Hmmm. Stirling Siliphant?

4. One of the  Carridine brothers. I think it was Zeppo.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1.Yok Soo Do
2. Hiroshi Shoji
3.Stirling Silliphant
4.David Carrdine


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions  foe Tuesday the 22

1. what are considered to be the five animals of Shaolin Kung-fu
2. first American gold medalist at the 1980 WUKO World Karate Championships
3. Black Belt 1983 competitor of the year
4.founder of "Oikiru-Ryu Goju Kempo Karate"


----------



## donald1

1. Tiger,  crane,  dragon,  snake,  and leopard 
I don't know the others but maybe the next poster will


----------



## Cirdan

1: I`m familiar with the same five animals as donald1 except panther instead of leopard
However according to Kung Fu Panda it is tiger, crane, snake, monkey and mantis


----------



## Buka

1. Tiger, crane, snake, mantis, dragon.

2. Don't know

3. Cynthia Rothrock

4. Don't know.


----------



## clfsean

1 - Tiger, Crane, Dragon, Snake, Leopard. 
Those are the 5 major (upper) animals of Shaolin. Anything else is ... questionable at best. Leopard/Panther are interchangeable but leopard is the generally accepted term (Pao Ying). 

2 - 5  -- Not a clue.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Tiger Crane Snake Dragon Leopard
2. Tokey Hill
3. George Ghung
4. Dr. Rod Sacharnoski


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for July 23

1: Korean for abdomen

2. Korean for solar plexus

3. Opened first karate school in Colorado

4.Malayan straight bladed dagger


----------



## Buka

1. I don't remember.

2. I don't know.

3. I don't know.

4. I used to know this. (duh)

And how did I miss Tokey Hill on yesterday's question? I used to be on a team with Tokey. (double duh)


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Dan Jun
2. Myung Chi
3. Frank Goody
4. Badlik


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for Thursday: 

1. Japanese iron ring training

2. Black Belt 1977 Jeet June Do Man of the Year

3. Tae Kwon Do hyung named for a general of the Paekchae Dynasty

4. name for any Japanese kick


----------



## donald1

1??? 
2??? 
3??? 
4 if it's just the word kick then the answer is, geri


----------



## Kurai

2.  Dan Inosanto?

4.  geri or keri


----------



## Cirdan

Um "geri" alone actually means something else iirc. Something.. unplesant.. and smelly. Which I am sure tshadowchaser knows.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Kongoken
2. Dan Inosanto
3. Kae-Baek
4. I'll accept "GERI"  for this answer


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions  for Friday

1. Japanese sword drawing art

2. Migrate to USA under the guidance of Dan Ivan  (he is Japanese)

3. Founder of Seikidojo style of karate

4. Judo shoulder wheel throw


----------



## Kurai

1. Iai-do
4. Kata Guruma


----------



## Buka

1. laido

2.  Don't know

3. Don't know

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Iaido
2. FUmio Demura
3. A.T. Fujiwara
4. kata guruma


----------



## tshadowchaser

Saturdays questions   (sorry for putting these up so late had company all day)

1. Grand champion of the 1974 Top Ten Nationals in St. Louis

2. Founder of the U.S. Wado-Kai Federation

3. What was the weight limits in the PKA light middleweight division

4.The Book Of Changes is called what


----------



## Buka

1. Wallace had a monster year back then. But I think Flem Evans won that one.

2. Don't know

3. I forget

4. I-Ching


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Howard Jackson
2. Yoshiaki Ajari
3. 154-164 lbs.
4. I ching


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 27th

1. 1972 Black Belt Judo competitor of the year

2. name the first four fighters to win the PKA world titles. 

3. Hawaiian sumo wrestler who went under the name "Takamiyama"

4. Wrote "Fight Back: A Woman's Guide to self defense"


----------



## Buka

1. Wild guess - the Netherlands guy, Ruskan?

2. Joe Lewis-heavyweight, Jeff Smith-light heavy, Bill Wallace- middleweight and Isanius Duaneas upset Howard Jackson for the lightweight title. It was my birthday and it was on TV. It didn't get any better than that back then.

3. a Maui boy!  Jesse Kauhala (no idea on spelling)

4. Loren Christensen.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Doug Graham
2. Joe Lewis, Bill Wallace, Isaias Duenas, Jeff Smith   ( way to go Buka )
3. Jesse Kuhaulua   ( met him once in Hawaii) 
4. Emil Farkas


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for monday:

1. A Korean begining student is called 

2. Wu-hsin is what

3. who came up with the term Tae Kwon Do and in what year

4.Gogen Yamaguchi's second son is named


----------



## clfsean

1 -- ATM
2 -- 5 Hearts??
3 -- Gen Choi in 50's I think
4 -- #2 Son

Lots of jesting there but #2 I think might want to be wu xing (hsing) maybe?


----------



## Buka

1. Same as any other beginner, "Hey, you, kid, get to work" (sorry, couldn't resist)

2. Buddhist writing maybe?

3. I'm pretty sure General Choi called it something else, then it was changed to what it is now. Can't remember, maybe 1955?

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:   before I put them down I did like the answers I got for #1   lol

1. Cho Bo Ja
2. "No-Mind"
3. General Choi Hong Hi   in 1855
4. Gosen Yamaguchi


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for Tuesday:

1. 1980 Black Belt Judo instructor of the year

2. who wrote "Jiu Jitsu Complet"

3. Misu no kokoro  is what

4. Pysshic was what


----------



## donald1

2. kiyose naked
I remember seeing that book...


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Was that the one Norman Mailer wrote a chapter in? I don't remember the title.

3. That was the very first foreign language term I learned in the arts. "Mind like water"

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Ed Maley
2. Kiyose Nikae
3. Stillness of water
4. An ancient Greek war dance


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Soto mawashi-uchi is what

2. Sokuto osae-uke is what

3. what 3 US tournament where considered karate's triple crown


----------



## Buka

1. It's like a wide hook punch

2. hard block

3. There were so many back then. And I can't remember. Guess - Ed Parker's tournament in L.A, The USKA Grand nationals, Battle of Atlanta (but I think that was later)


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. round house strike (Buka's description is a good one)
2. Pressing sword foot block
3. The Internationals in Long Beach (Parkers tournament),  U.S. nationals in D.C.,  World Championships in Chicago
                         Yes Battle of Atlanta came later


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

 1. In Heh  is what

2. Founder of the Official Self-Defense Club  in Honolulu

3. Author of "Morder Bujutsu and Budo"


----------



## Buka

1. I don't think I've ever heard that term. (I wait with bated breath!)

2. Maybe Parker, Mitose, Chow or Jay. I'll go with William Chow.

3. Don Dragger?


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. a Korean term for endurance
2. Dr. James Mitose
3. Donn Draeger


----------



## tshadowchaser

This is Friday the 1st of August 2014  
and the questions for today are:

1. Wado Ryu was developed from what other style of karate

2. Rated number one female forms competitor before retiring in 1978 

3.Who organized the World Karate Championships in Chicago in 1963

4. Founder of the International Karate Organization in San Gabriel, Ca.


----------



## Kurai

1. Shotokan
2. Cynthia Rothrock


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Karen Turner?

3.Robert Trias

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Wado Ryu was developed from Shodokan
2. Karen Turner
3. Robert Trias
4. Osamu Ozawa


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions for today:

1. Kodo is what (not a martial arts term )

2. Tekagi  are what

3. Korean form named for general Kim Dok-Ryong of the Yi Dynasty

4. Ai-gamae  is  what


----------



## donald1

1 heartbeat
2??? 
3??? 
4???


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Ninja stuff I think

3. Don't know

4 Don't know


----------



## clfsean

In languages I don't speak from arts I didn't study ... except tekagi ... those are the hand "claws" found primarily the Bujinkan organization. I did study that.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1.  Kodo  is the way of perfume

2. Tegagi are claws or  hooks for climbing walls

3. Chung-Jang

4. an Aikido formal stance


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions:

1. Judo competitor from England  who won a silver medal in the 1980 Moscow Olympics

2. authored "Okinawan Goju-Ryu"

3. Fudo-ryu is what

4. who sponsored the first World Professional Karate Championships in 1968


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know his name. One of the lighter weight divisions, though.

2. Clarke?

3. Don't know

4. Jim Harrison.


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Neil Adams
2. Seikichi Toguchi
3. Fudo-ryu is a series of sword drawing techniques
4. Jim Harrison


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. a naginata is what

2. who where the hairy  people of Japan

3. Olympic gold medalist in the middleweight division from Japan in the 1964 games

4. author of "My Championship Judo"


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> questions:
> 
> 1. Judo competitor from England  who won a silver medal in the 1980 Moscow Olympics
> 
> 2. authored "Okinawan Goju-Ryu"
> 
> 3. Fudo-ryu is what
> 
> 4. who sponsored the first World Professional Karate Championships in 1968



I should have posted i know #2 i got the fundamentals of shorei kan karate and part 2 advanced techniques of shorei kan

For today 
1.  Naginata is samurai weapon,  like a sword with a long handle like a bo staff


----------



## Kurai

1. Japanese halberd
2. Ainu  (Ainu men typically known for heavy/thick beard.)


----------



## Buka

1. Blade on a long stick

2. Absolutely no idea

3. Don't know

4. Geesnick?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. a naginata is what

2. who where the hairy  people of Japan

3. Olympic gold medalist in the middleweight division from Japan in the 1964 games

4. author of "My Championship Judo"
answers:

1. A long pole with a sword or sickle on the end 
2. the people of the island Hokkaido know as the hary ones
3. Isao Okano
4. Anton Geesink


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions:

1. first American Martial Arts Magazine

2. Cho Mok is what

3. Pressure point kick to abdomen (Korean) ((not sure if I asked this already))

4. year Tae Kwon Do was established as a separate amateur athletic sport

5. Should this thread have been named "Back in the day" or "only old farts remember this stuff"


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> questions:
> 
> 1. first American Martial Arts Magazine
> 
> 2. Cho Mok is what
> 
> 3. Pressure point kick to abdomen (Korean) ((not sure if I asked this already))
> 
> 4. year Tae Kwon Do was established as a separate amateur athletic sport
> 
> 5. Should this thread have been named "Back in the day" or "only old farts remember this stuff"



5 -- Don't apply unless you speak Korean or Japanese? :yoda:


----------



## Buka

1. Black Belt magazine, I think.

2. Don't know

3. Don't know

4. Don't know. It was 88 for the Olympics

5. LOL


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions:

1. first American Martial Arts Magazine

2. Cho Mok is what

3. Pressure point kick to abdomen (Korean) ((not sure if I asked this already))

4. year Tae Kwon Do was established as a separate amateur athletic sport

5. Should this thread have been named "Back in the day" or "only old farts remember this stuff"

answers:

1. Black Belt Magizine  ( started reading it from issue one way back when)

2. Korean for fist

3. Dan Jin

4. 1974


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Futokoro-teppo  are what

2. play by Gilbert and Sullivan ( supposedly) depicting Japanese life 

3. Authors of "Advance Nuchaku"

4. person who will always be considered the superstar of lightweight full contact karate ( we may disagree on this one)


----------



## reeskm

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Futokoro-teppo  are what
> 
> 2. play by Gilbert and Sullivan ( supposedly) depicting Japanese life
> 
> 3. Authors of "Advance Nuchaku"
> 
> 4. person who will always be considered the superstar of lightweight full contact karate ( we may disagree on this one)



Please keep this up! I'm by no means an old timer or have been around for a while. But, I try and follow in the footsteps of my seniors who lived this era and loved to talk about it allt he time! What they didn't tell me or that I know is great to study and find out the answers to!

1. literally a pistol you hide in the fold of your kimono (yes, men would wear kimonos as well as women in Japan)
2. _The Mikado_
3. Fumio Demura probably wrote almost all the books on kobudo in the modern era it seems! And Dan Ivan! This is why I love these quizzes. I didn't know about this better than any Hollywood story 
4. Benny the Jet


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. The Mikaido

3. Either Demura or maybe Yamashita

4. Could be argued, I'm sure, but I'm with Reeskm, I'm going with The Jet. Some of his fights had so much story, so much drama.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers: WOW  Reeskm  was correct on all 4 questions.

1. Pistols 
2. the Mikado
3. Fumio Demura & Dan Ivan
4. Benny Urquidez  ( IMHO)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions for the 7th of Aug.

1. person given credit for popularizing   kung fu in New York City

2. Geinyu-no jitsu is what

3. the " All American Invitational Karate Championships" was founded by 

4. Blood Vessels are controlled by what element in Chinese medicine


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions for the 7th of Aug.
> 
> 1. person given credit for popularizing   kung fu in New York City
> 
> 2. Geinyu-no jitsu is what
> 
> 3. the " All American Invitational Karate Championships" was founded by
> 
> 4. Blood Vessels are controlled by what element in Chinese medicine



1 -- Alan Lee or Wai Hong I'd guess

4 -- I'm guess either water or wood since they control the kidneys & liver respectively depending on where in the cycle (Pre Heaven or Post Heaven Qi) blood is being created or possibly earth since the spleen can be involved with the spleen qi keeping the blood in the vessels... So take your pick. I'm much better at breaking than fixing.


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. Don't know

3. Don't know. Never was invited, though.

4. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions for the 7th of Aug.
> 
> 1. person given credit for popularizing   kung fu in New York City
> 
> 2. Geinyu-no jitsu is what
> 
> 3. the " All American Invitational Karate Championships" was founded by
> 
> 4. Blood Vessels are controlled by what element in Chinese medicine



answers:

1. Aleen Steen ( although Wei Hong could be considered)
2. Supposedly a ninja technique for starting fires in an enemy camp
3. KI Whang Kim
4. Fire ( maybe I phrased the question incorrectly)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Sorry if I repeat some questions I'm forgetting what i have asked and am to lazy to look back

Questions:

1. name the 2 contestants that fought in the first full contact karate match at the 1975 Battle of Atlanta

2. founder of the famous"Chinatown Dojo"

3. in which martial art are the Kris, Prang, and a Tongkat found

4. at the 1975 WUKO World Championships in Long Beach what  karate competitor was arrested and why


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> answers:
> 
> 1. Aleen Steen ( although Wei Hong could be considered)
> 2. Supposedly a ninja technique for starting fires in an enemy camp
> 3. KI Whang Kim
> 4. Fire ( maybe I phrased the question incorrectly)




Oh yeah ... the old ballet dancer doing Wu Taiji. She passed recently I think. I remember seeing something about her online.


----------



## Buka

1. I remember it as Joe Corley and Wallace, but Atlanta was Corley's tourney, so maybe it wasn't him. Hell, I don't know.

2. Peter Urban

3. Don't know.

4. Don't remember


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Sorry if I repeat some questions I'm forgetting what i have asked and am to lazy to look back
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. name the 2 contestants that fought in the first full contact karate match at the 1975 Battle of Atlanta
> 
> 2. founder of the famous"Chinatown Dojo"
> 
> 3. in which martial art are the Kris, Prang, and a Tongkat found
> 
> 4. at the 1975 WUKO World Championships in Long Beach what  karate competitor was arrested and why






answers:
1. Joe Corley and Bill Wallace
2. Peter Urban
3. Pentjak-Silat
4. Dominic Valera  he punched a ref and started a small scale riot


----------



## tshadowchaser

*On Sat. the 23rd I will answer the questions from the previous day then BUKA will take over asking questions for the next 6 days.*


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1.Isshin-ryu was founded by 

2. Founder of the Brizilian Budokan Association and awarded the "Shield of Excellence" from the Japanese Emperor

3. a judo cross choke is called

4. Founded the first karate studio in Philadelphia


----------



## donald1

1. Tatsuo Shimabukuro
2??? 
3??? 
4???


----------



## Buka

1. Shimabuku

2.Don't know

3.nami jimi?

4. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.Isshin-ryu was founded by
> 
> 2. Founder of the Brizilian Budokan Association and awarded the "Shield of Excellence" from the Japanese Emperor
> 
> 3. a judo cross choke is called
> 
> 4. Founded the first karate studio in Philadelphia





Answers:
1. Tatsuo Shimabuku
2. Tyuzo Ogawa
3. Nami juji jime
4. Zempo Shimabuku


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. who opened the first Tracy's karate franchise school

2. The "no mind" school of Kendo is called

3. Bill Wallace's most used technique

4. French foot fighting is called


----------



## Buka

1. I remember Joe Lewis worked for the Tracys for a while back then, but don't remember the individual franchises anymore.

2. Mushin

3. Most would say hook kick in sport fighting, round kick in the ring, but having been hit by all of his kicks, he set up everything with that damn sidekick.

4. Savate


----------



## tshadowchaser

answers:

1. Jay T. Will
2. Mu shin 
3. I was thinking the roundhouse but Buka is correct on all three
4. Savate


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Kokushi is what 

2. 34th Grandmaster of Togakure-ryu ninjutsu

3. name the 4th and 5th "baby cart" movies

4. universal law of action and consequence


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Kokushi is what
> 
> 2. 34th Grandmaster of Togakure-ryu ninjutsu
> 
> 3. name the 4th and 5th "baby cart" movies
> 
> 4. universal law of action and consequence



2 -- Hatsumi
4 -- Karma


----------



## Kurai

1.  Teacher of the realm
3. Baby cart in in Peril and baby cart in the land of demons


----------



## Buka

1. Politician?

2. Don't know.

3. I have no idea what a baby cart movie is.

4. Karma


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Kokushi is what
> 
> 2. 34th Grandmaster of Togakure-ryu ninjutsu
> 
> 3. name the 4th and 5th "baby cart" movies
> 
> 4. universal law of action and consequence





answers:

1. A teacher for the whole nation

2. Masaaki Hatsumi

3. Baby Cart in Peril and Baby Cart in the land of Dreams.............................Ah Buka you missed some classic films if yo never saw these  LOL........

4. Kama


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Name the 2 stars of "Roaring Fire"

2. Matsumoto Bizen founded what school

3. Uchi-waza are what

4. Hishiryo is what


----------



## Buka

1. Sonny Chiba and....

2.Don't know

3. Striking techniques

4. don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Name the 2 stars of "Roaring Fire"
> 
> 2. Matsumoto Bizen founded what school
> 
> 3. Uchi-waza are what
> 
> 4. Hishiryo is what




Answers:
1. Sonny Chiba and Duke Sanada
2. the Kashima hin-ryu school of swordsmanship
3. striking techniques
4. to think without thinking


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. San Dan Kong Kyuck  is what 

2. Korean Pyung form number3 was called what

3. old timer who won gold at the Pan American Games as a American judo competitor 

4. name of first modern Tae Kwon Do organization


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. San Dan Kong Kyuck  is what
> 
> 2. Korean Pyung form number3 was called what
> 
> 3. old timer who won gold at the Pan American Games as a American judo competitor
> 
> 4. name of first modern Tae Kwon Do organization



2 -- Pyung-ahn Sandan when I came up


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. Don't know

4. Don't know


----------



## donald1

Buka said:


> 1. Don't know
> 
> 2. Don't know
> 
> 3. Don't know
> 
> 4. Don't know



Same here


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. San Dan Kong Kyuck  is what
> 
> 2. Korean Pyung form number3 was called what
> 
> 3. old timer who won gold at the Pan American Games as a American judo competitor
> 
> 4. name of first modern Tae Kwon Do organization




Answers:  
1. Korean for a high punch froma front stance
2. Pyung Ahn Sam dan
3. Pat Burris
4. Korean Tae Kwon Do Association             (lol that was to easy)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Chung Yung is what

2. who wrote "The Encyclopedia of Martial Arts"

3. the element wood affects what part of the body

4. Togakure-ryu


----------



## donald1

3. Liver and gal bladder


----------



## Kurai

4. Hidden Door School


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Emile Farkas?

3.Don't know

4. I think know this term, but I'll be damned if I can remember


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Chung Yung is what
> 
> 2. who wrote "The Encyclopedia of Martial Arts"
> 
> 3. the element wood affects what part of the body
> 
> 4. Togakure-ryu




Answers:


1. "Doctrine of the Mean" by Confucius
2. Emil Farkas and John Corcoran
3. the live and gal bladder
4. a technique for slapping the ears of an enemy    ( hidden door school may also be correct I really do not know )


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 


1. Russian bronze medalist at the 1972 Olympics in Judo

2. Black Belt 1982 Man of the Year

3. First open karate tournament in America was what ( ok Ill admit Im a little unsure of my answer on this one)

4. Name Bruce Lee's two brothers


----------



## Kurai

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 
> 1. "Doctrine of the Mean" by Confucius
> 2. Emil Farkas and John Corcoran
> 3. the live and gal bladder
> 4. a technique for slapping the ears of an enemy    ( hidden door school may also be correct I really do not know )




4.  The technique you may be thinking of involves Happa Ken (Eight Leaves Fist) from the Togakure-Ryu


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Russian bronze medalist at the 1972 Olympics in Judo
> 
> 2. Black Belt 1982 Man of the Year
> 
> 3. First open karate tournament in America was what ( ok Ill admit Im a little unsure of my answer on this one)
> 
> 4. Name Bruce Lee's two brothers



I didn't know he had brothers


----------



## Kurai

1. Anatoliy Terentovych Novikov

2.  Teruyuki Okazaki

4. Robert Lee (don't know the other)


----------



## Buka

1. I kind of remember what he looks like, but...don't know.

2. I saw Kurai's answer, I think that's it. Shotokan, no?

3. Trias tournament maybe? USKA?

4. I never heard he had siblings. Way cool.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Russian bronze medalist at the 1972 Olympics in Judo
> 
> 2. Black Belt 1982 Man of the Year
> 
> 3. First open karate tournament in America was what ( ok Ill admit Im a little unsure of my answer on this one)
> 
> 4. Name Bruce Lee's two brothers




Answers:

1. Givi Onashvilli  (should I have given the weight division  .....My bad)
2. Teruyuki Okazaki
3. The North American Karate Karate Tournament
4. Robert and Peter


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Who established the first collegiate karate club at Keio University

2. what was Bruce Lee's first stage appearance and at what age

3. Kosotogate is what

4. Black Belt's Kung-Fu artiest of the year 1983


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. I think it was Golden Gate Girl or maybe the Orphan. Six months old?

3. Don't know

4. Paulie Zinc?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Who established the first collegiate karate club at Keio University
> 
> 2. what was Bruce Lee's first stage appearance and at what age
> 
> 3. Kosotogate is what
> 
> 4. Black Belt's Kung-Fu artiest of the year 1983




Answers:

1. Gichin Funakoshi
2. At age 3 months in the " Golden Gate Girl"
3. in judo "a minor outside hook throw"
4. Dan Inosanto


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Nidankosogari is what

2. 1983 Black Belt female  competitor of the year

3. Who sponsored the International Championships in Long Beach, Ca.

4. Who was the 1st champion at the 1st World Karate Tournament in Chicago in 1963


----------



## elder999

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Nidankosogari is what
> 
> 2. 1983 Black Belt female competitor of the year
> 
> 3. Who sponsored the International Championships in Long Beach, Ca.
> 
> 4. Who was the 1st champion at the 1st World Karate Tournament in Chicago in 1963




1. "the second of these" minor inner reaping throw-a counter to a similar sweep.

2. Linda Denley (?)

3. Ed Parker.

4.  Al Caraulia ? (I so want to say "Count Dante," but I think he was still  just John Keenan then, and didn't win...:lfao:..)


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. I'm going with elder, Linda Denley. I like Linda.

3. Ed Parker

4. I was just reading about this. But, can't remember.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Nidankosogari is what
> 
> 2. 1983 Black Belt female  competitor of the year
> 
> 3. Who sponsored the International Championships in Long Beach, Ca.
> 
> 4. Who was the 1st champion at the 1st World Karate Tournament in Chicago in 1963



Answers:

1. in Judo both feet minor other reaping throw
2. Cynthia Rothrock ( would not have been my choice but I was not asked)
3. Ed Parker
4. Algene Garulia


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Shikomi zui  where what

2. author of "Spirt of the Shadow Warriors"

3. Art of Nara, Okinawa

4. Koan is what


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Stephen Hayes

3. Don't know

4. An unanswerable question?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Shikomi zui  where what
> 
> 2. author of "Spirt of the Shadow Warriors"
> 
> 3. Art of Nara, Okinawa
> 
> 4. Koan is what



Answers:

1. Sword Canes 
2. Stephen K. Hays
3. Nara-te
4. in Zen a form of question  ( most likely unanswerable)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 

1. Founder of the Hakko-ryu system of Jujutsu

2. year of the first European karate championships held in Paris in1961

3. Sojutsu is what


----------



## Cirdan

1: Okoyama Ryuho

2: HODOR!

3: Art of the spear


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Founder of the Hakko-ryu system of Jujutsu
> 
> 2. *year* of the first European karate championships held in Paris in1961
> 
> 3. Sojutsu is what




2. 1961


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2.I have to go with my man Pooey here. I think it was actually later than that, though.

3. I don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Founder of the Hakko-ryu system of Jujutsu
> 
> 2. year of the first European karate championships held in Paris in1961
> 
> 3. Sojutsu is what



Answers:

1. Ryuho Okuyama
2. LOL thought I might fool a few with this one but guess not   .........1961 in Paris
3. spear techniques


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Tobi yoko geri is what

2. Black belt instructor of the year 1976

3. Founder of British Judo and the London Bodokwai


----------



## donald1

1. Snap side kick


----------



## Buka

1. Flying side kick

2.Chuck Norris?

3. I don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Tobi yoko geri is what
> 
> 2. Black belt instructor of the year 1976
> 
> 3. Founder of British Judo and the London Bodokwai



Answers:

1. Jumping or flying side kick
2. Jay T. Will
3. Gunji Koizumi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Shikiri is what

2. a Gyoji is what

3. Bruce Lee's Chinese name

4. Bruce Lee's fathers name


----------



## donald1

3. Not Bruce Lee? 
4 Lee Hoy chun


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Jun Fan Lee


----------



## Buka

1. I don't know

2. I believe that's a ref in a big peoples sport.

3. Lee Jun Fan

4. Dad


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Shikiri is what
> 
> 2. a Gyoji is what
> 
> 3. Bruce Lee's Chinese name
> 
> 4. Bruce Lee's fathers name



Answers:

1. position Sumo wrestlers take at start of match
2. Professional Sumo referee
3. Lee Jun Fan
4. Lee Hoi Chuen             ( I did like the answer DAD)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Howard Hanso founded what organisation

2. played "Williams" in Enter the Dragon

3. Kanji is what

4. Okinawan weapons expert who appeared twice on Trillseakers


----------



## donald1

2. I remember him that was the Afro guy,  Jim Kelly,  didn't he die in the movie? 
3.  Some kind of Japanese handwriting(maybe modern?)  i don't know that for sure but my instructor uses it


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Buka said:


> 4. Dad



I nearly said that too!


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

donald1 said:


> 2. I remember him that was the Afro guy,  Jim Kelly,  didn't he die in the movie?



Yep, died quite recently in real life too


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Jim Kelly

3.Writing.

4. Tadashi Yamashita


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Howard Hanso founded what organisation
> 
> 2. played "Williams" in Enter the Dragon
> 
> 3. Kanji is what
> 
> 4. Okinawan weapons expert who appeared twice on Trillseakers



Answers:

1. He founded the " World Karate Association"
2. Jim Kelly
3. A written language used in Japan
4. Tadashi Yamashita



I am off to train at summer camp for a few days Buka is going to be asking the questions for a while


----------



## Buka

Questions for Saturday, August 23

1. I've won an Olympic Gold Medal in wrestling, not giving up a single  point during the entire competition. My collegiate wrestling record was  181-1. There's a wrestling term named after me. I'm quoted as saying  "I've never changed my  life since I was 4 and went to the YMCA with a gym bag. I still have  that philosophy. In fact, I still have that gym bag." 

Who am I?

2. According to the _American College of Sports Medicine_, what is the safest contact sport for children under the age of thirteen?

3. _Billboard Magazine_ charts songs by sales, radio airplay, digital downloads and Internet streaming. According to_ Billboard_, what is the only song in their history to make it to Number 1 on their charts....that has the name of a Martial Art in it's title?

4. What TV personality said...
"I punch like a butterfly and sting like a flea?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Hulk Hogan
2. Arm wrestling
3. Carl Douglas Kung Fu Fighting
4. Terry Wogan


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> 1. I've won an Olympic Gold Medal in wrestling, not giving up a single  point during the entire competition. My collegiate wrestling record was  181-1. There's a wrestling term named after me. I'm quoted as saying  "I've never changed my  life since I was 4 and went to the YMCA with a gym bag. I still have  that philosophy. In fact, I still have that gym bag."
> 
> Who am I?
> 
> 2. According to the _American College of Sports Medicine_, what is the safest contact sport for children under the age of thirteen?
> 
> 3. _Billboard Magazine_ charts songs by sales, radio airplay, digital downloads and Internet streaming. According to_ Billboard_, what is the only song in their history to make it to Number 1 on their charts....that has the name of a Martial Art in it's title?
> 
> 4. What TV personality said...
> "I punch like a butterfly and sting like a flea?



Answers-

1. Dan Gable

2. Judo

3. Everybody was Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas (Nice, HKP!)

4. Duck Dynasty's Si Robertson.


----------



## Buka

Questions for Sunday, August 24

1. Boxing's Ring Magazine has ranked me at different times, as the  #1 middleweight (1942) the #1 light-heavyweight (1950) and and as  the #1 heavyweight in 1955. My final record was 185 wins, 23 loses,  with 131 knockouts, the most knockouts in the history of boxing. I was  known as  "The Old Mongoose" and I am the only professional boxer to fight both  Rocky Marciano and Cassius Clay (I knocked down Marciano, by the way)   
Who am I?

2. We're all familiar with the MMA fighting from Brazil called Vale Tudo. What do the words Vale Tudo mean in English?

3. The name of this European fighting art is translated as "Old shoe" or "Old boot". What is this art?

4. Famed UFC commentator Joe Rogan has been training in the Martial  Arts since chilhood. He's studied Judo, BJJ, Tenth Planet and has  backgrounds in Tae-Kwon-Do, Muay-thai and kickboxing. 
But the first several years of his training were in which Martial Art?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Savate


----------



## Reedone816

2. NHB?
4. Kung fu?
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> Questions for Sunday, August 24
> 
> 1. Boxing's Ring Magazine has ranked me at different times, as the  #1 middleweight (1942) the #1 light-heavyweight (1950) and and as  the #1 heavyweight in 1955. My final record was 185 wins, 23 loses,  with 131 knockouts, the most knockouts in the history of boxing. I was  known as  "The Old Mongoose" and I am the only professional boxer to fight both  Rocky Marciano and Cassius Clay (I knocked down Marciano, by the way)
> Who am I?
> 
> 2. We're all familiar with the MMA fighting from Brazil called Vale Tudo. What do the words Vale Tudo mean in English?
> 
> 3. The name of this European fighting art is translated as "Old shoe" or "Old boot". What is this art?
> 
> 4. Famed UFC commentator Joe Rogan has been training in the Martial  Arts since chilhood. He's studied Judo, BJJ, Tenth Planet and has  backgrounds in Tae-Kwon-Do, Muay-thai and kickboxing.
> But the first several years of his training were in which Martial Art?



Sunday answers...

1. Archie Moore

2. "Anything goes"

3. Savate

4. Kenpo Karate


----------



## Buka

Questions for Monday, August 25

1. Black Belt magazine debuted in April of 1961. Which Martial Art was depicted on it's first cover?

2. Famed Japanese-Karate Master, Mas Oyama, is of what ethnic background?

3. In the Academy Award winning film, _Rocky_, Rocky Balboa has three pets - two turtles and a dog. What are their names?

4. Judo Gene Labell has worked on more than 1,000 films, TV shows and commercials. In 1962 he made his film debut as a stunt double on what popular TV series named after a road?


----------



## Reedone816

2. Korean
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Cuff, Link & Buttkiss (sp?)


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> Questions for Monday, August 25
> 
> 1. Black Belt magazine debuted in April of 1961. Which Martial Art was depicted on it's first cover?
> 
> 2. Famed Japanese-Karate Master, Mas Oyama, is of what ethnic background?
> 
> 3. In the Academy Award winning film, _Rocky_, Rocky Balboa has three pets - two turtles and a dog. What are their names?
> 
> 4. Judo Gene Labell has worked on more than 1,000 films, TV shows and commercials. In 1962 he made his film debut as a stunt double on what popular TV series named after a road?



Answers...

1. Judo

2. Korean

3. Cuff, Link and Butkus (after football player Dick Butkus) (nice job, HKP!)

4. Route 66


----------



## Buka

Questions for Tuesday, August 26

1. Beloved  comedian/actor, Blues Brother and Samurai Delicatessen Owner, John  Belushi was found dead from a heroin/cocaine overdose in Hollywood,  California on March 5, 1982.
  What well known Martial Artist discovered Belushi's body?

2. I weighed 12 pounds at birth. My father  worked in both a French Embassy and an American Embassy as a cook. I was  in the movie "Big and Little Wong Tin Bar" when I was eight years old. I  run the Dragon's Heart Foundation.
Who am I?

3. The original rules of this sport/style stated  "That no shoes or boots with spikes or springs be allowed."
What sport/style?

4. I was first described in 1928 by a forensic pathologist, Dr  Harrison Stanford Martland, in the Journal of the American Medical  Association. I am a neurological disease that can affect fighters of _any_ art, as well as athletes of contact sports who suffer concussive or sub-concussive blows repeatedly.
                     What am I? (or my nicknames)

5. In 1983, on location in El Paso, Texas  while filming Lone Wolf McQuade,  Chuck Norris was accidentally  bitten in the throat by an Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake. How long did  it take the snake to shrivel up and die?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Jackie Chan
2. Sammo Hung
3. Boxing
4. Parkinson's
5. 8 seconds

All total guesses!


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> Questions for Tuesday, August 26
> 
> 1. Beloved  comedian/actor, Blues Brother and Samurai Delicatessen Owner, John  Belushi was found dead from a heroin/cocaine overdose in Hollywood,  California on March 5, 1982.
> What well known Martial Artist discovered Belushi's body?
> 
> 2. I weighed 12 pounds at birth. My father  worked in both a French Embassy and an American Embassy as a cook. I was  in the movie "Big and Little Wong Tin Bar" when I was eight years old. I  run the Dragon's Heart Foundation.
> Who am I?
> 
> 3. The original rules of this sport/style stated  "That no shoes or boots with spikes or springs be allowed."
> What sport/style?
> 
> 4. I was first described in 1928 by a forensic pathologist, Dr  Harrison Stanford Martland, in the Journal of the American Medical  Association. I am a neurological disease that can affect fighters of _any_ art, as well as athletes of contact sports who suffer concussive or sub-concussive blows repeatedly.
> What am I? (or my nicknames)
> 
> 5. In 1983, on location in El Paso, Texas  while filming Lone Wolf McQuade,  Chuck Norris was accidentally  bitten in the throat by an Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake. How long did  it take the snake to shrivel up and die?



Answers...

1. Belushi's body was discovered by Bill Wallace

2. Jackie Chan

3. The Marquess of Queensberry rules, 1867, governing the sport of boxing.

4. Dementia Pugilistica (punch drunk)

5. Eight seconds

HKP - great job!


----------



## Buka

Questions for Wednesday, August 27

1. In the infamous fight scene in the Roman Coliseum, how does Bruce Lee  kill Colt at the end of the the film, Return of the Dragon?

2. High school acquaintances in Hawaii, Charlie Kalani Jr and  Harry Fujiwara, became well known on TV in the United States as  professional wrestlers in the 60's. What infamous tag team were they?

3. "I was born in 1931. My first Black Belt was in Judo. I have portrayed characters in film and on TV by the names of:
Tanaka, Udo, Mauna Loa, Mr Chong, Rico and Judo Student 1
         Who am I?"

4. Who was the first American to win a world championship in Judo?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Removal of chest hair!  Does he choke him out, or break his neck?


----------



## donald1

1. Havnt seen that movie,  gonna take a guess,  with his bare hands?


----------



## tshadowchaser

2. Professor Tanaka   and  Mr. Fuji

4. James Bergman for the men somewhere around 1964
    Lynn Roethke (sp)  1988


Buka I'll be back maybe Sat your doing a great job  keep at it


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> Questions for Wednesday, August 27
> 
> 1. In the infamous fight scene in the Roman Coliseum, how does Bruce Lee  kill Colt at the end of the the film, Return of the Dragon?
> 
> 2. High school acquaintances in Hawaii, Charlie Kalani Jr and  Harry Fujiwara, became well known on TV in the United States as  professional wrestlers in the 60's. What infamous tag team were they?
> 
> 3. "I was born in 1931. My first Black Belt was in Judo. I have portrayed characters in film and on TV by the names of:
> Tanaka, Udo, Mauna Loa, Mr Chong, Rico and Judo Student 1
> Who am I?"
> 
> 4. Who was the first American to win a world championship in Judo?



Answers....

1. Guillotine choke

2. Professor Toru Tanaka and Mister Fuji

3. Ed Parker

4. Ann Maria De Mars  (Ann-Maria Burns) Ronda Rousey's mom.


----------



## Buka

I think my computer is dying, so if I suddenly disappear for a while, that's why.

Questions for Thursday, August 28

1. According to The American Film Institutes's list of the top 100  grossing movies, world wide, all time - there are only two movies in the top 100 with a  style of Martial Arts in their title. What movies? (hint - the second one is a sequel to the first)

2. One of the fight games most embarrassing days was on June 26, 1976  at the Nippon Budokan Arena in Tokyo Japan, an exhibition match between  Muhammad Ali and professional wrestler Antonio Inoki. 
                             What famous Martial Artist was the referee?

3. Tae-Kwon-Do became an official sport of the Olympics in the 2,000  Olympic Games in Sydney,Australia. Twelve years earlier, in the 1988  Olympics in Seoul, Korea, it was an exhibition sport.
       Women's Boxing became an official sport in 2012 at the London Olympics.   Women's Boxing first appeared in the Olympic Games as a demonstration in what year.... or in what American city?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Karate Kid

3. Atlanta '96

Guessing again!


----------



## tshadowchaser

#2   Gene Labell (sp)


----------



## donald1

1. Karate kid


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> I think my computer is dying, so if I suddenly disappear for a while, that's why.
> 
> Questions for Thursday, August 28
> 
> 1. According to The American Film Institutes's list of the top 100  grossing movies, world wide, all time - there are only two movies in the top 100 with a  style of Martial Arts in their title. What movies? (hint - the second one is a sequel to the first)
> 
> 2. One of the fight games most embarrassing days was on June 26, 1976  at the Nippon Budokan Arena in Tokyo Japan, an exhibition match between  Muhammad Ali and professional wrestler Antonio Inoki.
> What famous Martial Artist was the referee?
> 
> 3. Tae-Kwon-Do became an official sport of the Olympics in the 2,000  Olympic Games in Sydney,Australia. Twelve years earlier, in the 1988  Olympics in Seoul, Korea, it was an exhibition sport.
> Women's Boxing became an official sport in 2012 at the London Olympics.   Women's Boxing first appeared in the Olympic Games as a demonstration in what year.... or in what American city?



Answers...

1.Kung-fu Panda and Kung-fu Panda 2

2. Judo Gene LaBell

3. 1904 St. Louis


----------



## Buka

Questions for Friday, August 29

1. Who was the first American to make Brown Belt in Judo?

2. Two boxing movies have won an Academy Award for Best Picture. One was Rocky. What was the other?

3. In the 1970's one state in the U.S. outlawed kick boxing matches.  All sport fighting in this state was regulated by the state's boxing  commission at the time. They declared that kicking in a fight was "dirty  fighting" and could not be allowed in any competitions.
   What was this state?

4. How many traditionalists does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## Cirdan

4: Uh can you teach me the light bulb changing kata? I can`t do it otherwise you know, being traditionalist and all. :idunno:


----------



## Buka

I hope everyone reading this knows question number 4 was meant as a humorous interlude.  and it was asked of me by a good buddy who's been  a traditional Martial Artist since the sixties. I really liked it and thought I'd include it.


----------



## Cirdan

Buka said:


> I hope everyone reading this knows question number 4 was meant as a humorous interlude.  and it was asked of me by a good buddy who's been a traditional Martial Artist since the sixties. I really liked it and thought I'd include it.



I was just making a joke, didn`t mean to sound all serious


----------



## Reedone816

2. Ali
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## donald1

(gonna take a guess) 
4.  I almost guessed one but I'm i going to guess 0 cause they don't use light bulbs(i don't know...)


----------



## Buka

Cirdan said:


> I was just making a joke, didn`t mean to sound all serious



I know, brother, I didn't take it like that. I just figured with the recent somewhat heated threads concerning TMAs and MMAs and the whole self defense conversations going on, I just wanted to be clearer than I usually am.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Raging Bull


----------



## donald1

still claim correct answer...


----------



## Buka

Buka said:


> Questions for Friday, August 29
> 
> 1. Who was the first American to make Brown Belt in Judo?
> 
> 2. Two boxing movies have won an Academy Award for Best Picture. One was Rocky. What was the other?
> 
> 3. In the 1970's one state in the U.S. outlawed kick boxing matches.  All sport fighting in this state was regulated by the state's boxing  commission at the time. They declared that kicking in a fight was "dirty  fighting" and could not be allowed in any competitions.
> What was this state?
> 
> 4. How many traditionalists does it take to change a light bulb?



Answers

1. Teddy Roosevelt

2. Million Dollar Baby

3. Massachusetts

4. _Change_? You want to change something?


----------



## Buka

Questions for Saturday, August 30

1. The United States Marine Corps hand to hand fighting system is called what?

2. The first person to win Olympic Gold medals in both the Summer and  Winter games was Eddie Eagen. He won for Bobsledding in 1932, but won   Gold twelve years earlier in what Olympic sport?

3. In the original Karate Kid, what make of car did Miagi give to Daniel-san?


----------



## donald1

1. MCMAP 
3.  I forgot I know it was yellow and,  maybe the roof went down?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Marine Corps Martial Arts Program


----------



## Buka

Answers

1. MCMAP, Marine Corps Martial Art Program

2. Boxing

3. 1948 Ford. (Super Deluxe, yellow convertible)

Nice job, guys.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Black Belt Magizine was first published in what year

2. founded the Shukokai school of karate

3. the tree which Buddha sat under when he attained enlightenment was the ..........


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Tree of Enlightenment


----------



## donald1

3. Bodhi tree


----------



## Buka

1. 1961

2. Don't know

3. Fig tree


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Black Belt Magizine was first published in what year
> 
> 2. founded the Shukokai school of karate
> 
> 3. the tree which Buddha sat under when he attained enlightenment was the ..........




Answers:

1. 1961

2. Chojiro Tani

3. Bodhi Tree


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Japanese-Canadian judo competitor and 3 time All Canada Judo Champion


2. Considered by many the father of American Judo 

3. the boxer Joe Brown was known as


----------



## Buka

1 Don't know

2. Paul Porter

3. Old Bones


----------



## terryl965

No clue

Paul Porter

No clue


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Japanese-Canadian judo competitor and 3 time All Canada Judo Champion
> 
> 
> 2. Considered by many the father of American Judo
> 
> 3. the boxer Joe Brown was known as



Answers:

Im going to disagree with the answers given for #2

1. Frank Hatashita

2. Henry Stone

3. OLD Bones


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Founded Aikikendo

2. In judo a sleeve lifting hip throw

3. Wrote "Dynamic Karate" and was chife instructor of the Japanese Karate Association


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know 

3. Chong Lee or Mas Nakayama?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Founded Aikikendo
> 
> 2. In judo a sleeve lifting hip throw
> 
> 3. Wrote "Dynamic Karate" and was chife instructor of the Japanese Karate Association




Answers:

1. Momoji Sudoh

2. Sode Tsurikomi Goshi

3. Masatoshi Nakayama


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Black Belt Kung Fu artist of the year 1980

2. Jeet Kune Do means what

3. William Louie's first instructor


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Way of the intercepting fist


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. The way of the intercepting fist.

3. I believe it was a relative


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Black Belt Kung Fu artist of the year 1980
> 
> 2. Jeet Kune Do means what
> 
> 3. William Louie's first instructor



Answers:

1. Anthony Chan

2. Way of the Intercepting Fist

3. Peter Urban


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. who wrote "One Step sparring in Karate"

2. Orei is what

3. founder of the International Shotokan karate Federation

4. who was/is called "the JET"


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

4. Benny someone


----------



## yak sao

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> 4. Benny someone



Urquidez


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

yak sao said:


> Urquidez



That's the fella!


----------



## yak sao

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> That's the fella!



Never was big on watching kickboxing or any MMA, but one time I did happen to catch one of his fights in I believe an old PKA match...his skill was so far above the person he was fighting it was unreal.


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. who wrote "One Step sparring in Karate"
> 
> 2. Orei is what
> 
> 3. founder of the International Shotokan karate Federation
> 
> 4. who was/is called "the JET"



4.  Jet li??


----------



## Buka

1. Hi il Cho?

2. Martial etiquette

3. Don't know

4. Benny Urquidez


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. who wrote "One Step sparring in Karate"
> 
> 2. Orei is what
> 
> 3. founder of the International Shotokan karate Federation
> 
> 4. who was/is called "the JET"




Questions:

1. Shin Duk Kang

2. Formal salutation used in Japanese karate

3. Teruyuki Okazaki

4. Benny Urquidez


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Kote are what

2. School of martial arts and the training facility  started by Dr. Kano

3. Moo Roop Cha Gi is what


----------



## donald1

1. Gloves used in kendo


----------



## Buka

1. Don't remember

2. Kano and the Kodokan

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Kote are what
> 
> 2. School of martial arts and the training facility  started by Dr. Kano
> 
> 3. Moo Roop Cha Gi is what



Answers:

1. Arm guards used in Kendo

2. Judo and the Kodokan

3. Korean for Knee Kick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. uchi is what

2. Voted best referee of the year 1973 by the New England Karate Referee Association

3. Nipapo means or is what


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Pesare

3. Is it a Kata?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. uchi is what
> 
> 2. Voted best referee of the year 1973 by the New England Karate Referee Association
> 
> 3. Nipapo means or is what



Answers:

1. Means " strike"

2. Ralph Bomba

3. Okinawan kata meaning "28 steps"


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. What Organization started the first chain of karate schools in the USA

2. Awarded first non oriental 3rd dan in Judo ( he is English)

3. Who taught world tae kwon do champion Isaias Duenas ( from Mexico)


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Brian Jacks?


----------



## Buka

1. Tracy?

2. Don't know

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. What Organization started the first chain of karate schools in the USA
> 
> 2. Awarded first non oriental 3rd dan in Judo ( he is English)
> 
> 3. Who taught world tae kwon do champion Isaias Duenas ( from Mexico)




Answers:

1. Tracy Karate Schools

2. Ernest Harrison 

3. David Moon


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Tae Kwoon Do hyung named after a philosopher nicknamed the "Confucius of Korea"

2. combined military and civilian education in Japan is called what

3. starred in the "Ultimate Warrior" ( you will love this one)


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. I'm guessing you don't mean Yul Brynner, so...I don't know!


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Tae Kwoon Do hyung named after a philosopher nicknamed the "Confucius of Korea"
> 
> 2. combined military and civilian education in Japan is called what
> 
> 3. starred in the "Ultimate Warrior" ( you will love this one)



Answers:

1. Yul-Kok

2. Bun Bu Ryodo

3.  YES it was Yul Brynner


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Tuska is what

2. Year Chuck Norris stoped point competition

3. who directed the fight scenes in " A Shot in the Dark"


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Wasn't Bruce was it? Cato and all that...


----------



## Buka

I loved the Yul Brynner question, didn't have a clue that could be it, though. 

1. Absolutely no clue

2. Not sure. 1972?

3. My favorite Panther movie. No idea, maybe Pat Johnson. Maybe the guy who played Cato?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Tuska is what
> 
> 2. Year Chuck Norris stoped point competition
> 
> 3. who directed the fight scenes in " A Shot in the Dark"



Answers:

1. Handle of a Japanese Sword

2. 1970 

3. ED Parker


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. "the Seven Samurai" inspired what Cowboy movie

2. Ukogoshi is what

3. Who was the of "the Oriental World of Self Defense" director


----------



## donald1

2. Large hip throw


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Magnificent Seven


----------



## Buka

1. The Magnificent Seven

2. Judo Throw

3. Aaron Banks


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. "the Seven Samurai" inspired what Cowboy movie
> 
> 2. Ukogoshi is what
> 
> 3. Who was the of "the Oriental World of Self Defense" director



Answers:  (All 3 have been answered correctly) 

1. The Magnificent Seven

2. Sweeping lion or hip throw

3. Aaron Banks


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 

1. Awase-zuki is what

2. Ma-Sool is what

3. PKA was the abbreviation for what

4. 1974 Black Belt Man of the Year


----------



## donald1

1 double fist strike 
3 Professional karate association


----------



## Cirdan

2: Korean Horsemanship


----------



## Buka

3. Professional Karate Association

4. Bruce Lee? (I know he had passed away by then)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Awase-zuki is what
> 
> 2. Ma-Sool is what
> 
> 3. PKA was the abbreviation for what
> 
> 4. 1974 Black Belt Man of the Year



Answers:

1. Double or "U" punch

2. Korean for Horsemanship

3. Professional Karate Association

4. Bruce Lee


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Hiji is what

2. Chinese symbol for "light or Sunshine"

3. Created the Shorinji style of Kempo


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Hiji is what
> 
> 2. Chinese symbol for "light or Sunshine"
> 
> 3. Created the Shorinji style of Kempo



2 - specifically it's cheung or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (light of the sun) but most commonly associated in a MA world is ming or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bright, brilliant) or used to describe the typical "sun & moon" fist salute used in CMAs & movies.


----------



## donald1

1 elbow


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Hiji is what
> 
> 2. Chinese symbol for "light or Sunshine"
> 
> 3. Created the Shorinji style of Kempo



Answers:

1. Japanese for elbow

2. Go up two posts to see an excellent answere to this question

3. Doshin So


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Third place winner in the 1975 All Japan Championships

2. Kung-Sool is what

3. who sponsored the International Karate Championships for many years until his death


----------



## tshadowchaser

No answer to yesterdays questions so I'll leave them up another day.  If still no answer I'll answer them and post new ones


----------



## donald1

I don't know any of them,  will post tomorrow if I do


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Third place winner in the 1975 All Japan Championships
> 
> 2. Kung-Sool is what
> 
> 3. who sponsored the International Karate Championships for many years until his death



Answers: 

1. Minoru Kawada

2. Korean art of Archery

3. ED Parker


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:


1. Author of "Bodoshin Ju-Jitsu Instructors Manual" ................(anyone ever read this manual?)

2. in 1942 who did Robert Trias study under

3. use of the thumb against the kidney , in Ninjitsu


----------



## Kurai

3) Boshi-ken


----------



## Buka

1. I've not heard of it

2. I'm thinking it was a Judo instructor.

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Author of "Bodoshin Ju-Jitsu Instructors Manual" ................(anyone ever read this manual?)
> 
> 2. in 1942 who did Robert Trias study under
> 
> 3. use of the thumb against the kidney , in Ninjitsu



Answers:

1. George Kirby

2. Toong Gee Hsing

3. Yubi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Naginata-do  is what

2. Mond is what

3. 1980 Black Belt Man of thr Year


----------



## Cirdan

1: Way of the Naginata (curved sword on a stick)


----------



## donald1

1. Way of naginata 

Curved blade spear used by samurai 

2.  Is the answer mind?


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. Wallace?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Naginata-do  is what
> 
> 2. Mond is what
> 
> 3. 1980 Black Belt Man of thr Year



Answers:

1. Way of the Naginata  is a good answer 

2. Questions and answers in Zen

3. Hidy Ochiai


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Internal chinese martial art based on the eight diagrams of the I-Ching

2. Author of "Moving Zen"

3. Orun is what


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Internal chinese martial art based on the eight diagrams of the I-Ching
> 
> 2. Author of "Moving Zen"
> 
> 3. Orun is what



1 - Bagua Zhang most notably. There's other stuff out there based on/using the bagua, but that one is the one everybody knows.


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. I think I read that, but no idea who wrote it.

3. Right hand punch.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Internal chinese martial art based on the eight diagrams of the I-Ching
> 
> 2. Author of "Moving Zen"
> 
> 3. Orun is what



Answers:

1. Bagua Zhang   or Pa-kua ( old spelling ???)

2. C.W. Nicol

3. Right turn


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. First femal to win a gold medal in international AAU TKD competition

2. os is what (did I ask this before) 

3. Kitsune gakure no jitsu  ( good luck with this one)


----------



## donald1

2. Oss or osu A greeting used in karate or judo...


----------



## Buka

1. Arlene lamas?

2. A beloved form of Pig Latin for us old dojo rats!

3. No idea


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. First femal to win a gold medal in international AAU TKD competition
> 
> 2. os is what (did I ask this before)
> 
> 3. Kitsune gakure no jitsu  ( good luck with this one)



Answers:

1. Marcia Hall

2. a term to punch and countine//as oss it is a greeting//with a slightly different spelling  yes/ i understand,etc.

3. in ninjutsu one who imitates a fox hiding in water


BTW: I love Buka's answer to #2


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 

1. which son of Gichhin Funakoshi was the third son

2. in the 1960's who wrote a series of cartoons for Black Belt Magazine

3. Korean hyung named after the legendary founder of Korea


----------



## Buka

1. Never heard anything about sons. (now I'm curious!)

2. Don't know. Wish I knew this.

3. Don't know.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Buka said:


> Questions for Monday, August 25
> 
> 1. Black Belt magazine debuted in April of 1961. Which Martial Art was depicted on it's first cover?
> 
> 2. Famed Japanese-Karate Master, Mas Oyama, is of what ethnic background?
> 
> 3. In the Academy Award winning film, _Rocky_, Rocky Balboa has three pets - two turtles and a dog. What are their names?
> 
> 4. Judo Gene Labell has worked on more than 1,000 films, TV shows and commercials. In 1962 he made his film debut as a stunt double on what popular TV series named after a road?



I'm watching Rocky now and he has a fourth pet that I/we forgot about. What was it's name?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. which son of Gichhin Funakoshi was the third son
> 
> 2. in the 1960's who wrote a series of cartoons for Black Belt Magazine
> 
> 3. Korean hyung named after the legendary founder of Korea



Answers: 

1. Gigo Funakoshi

2. Dave Enslow

3. Tan-gun


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

Hong Kong Pooey has asked the first question of the day

1. I'm watching Rocky now and he has a fourth pet that I/we forgot about. What was it's name?

2. At what dojo was Jim Konncevic stabbed 

3. Seito is what


----------



## Buka

My head is still trying to wrap around the fox in the water Ninja thing, and now I gotta remember the name of the fish! Oh, hell, HKP, my day is toast! (but I like toast) 

The fish, the fish.....must be something that would be typical Balboa. Arrrrgh! (I love this stuff)


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> Hong Kong Pooey has asked the first question of the day
> 
> 1. I'm watching Rocky now and he has a fourth pet that I/we forgot about. What was it's name?
> 
> 2. At what dojo was Jim Konncevic stabbed
> 
> 3. Seito is what



I don't know any of these so im going to make a guess for #1

1.  Rocky Jr.


----------



## Buka

1. Thought for sure the name would jump into my head by now. Nope. I'll guess Pauly. 

2. Chicago. Emerald something, maybe green. I think Koncevic was hit in the neck with an arrow, though. Must have been crazy around there, with dojo wars and all.

3. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> Hong Kong Pooey has asked the first question of the day
> 
> 1. I'm watching Rocky now and he has a fourth pet that I/we forgot about. What was it's name?
> 
> 2. At what dojo was Jim Konncevic stabbed
> 
> 3. Seito is what



Answers:

1. We will have to wait for the answer to # 1 ( HKP where are you)

2. Green Dragons Cobra Dojo   ( this was most likely the most famous example of the old dojo wars)

3. it is a word for "student"

Note: I'll give HKP a couple hours to answer his question before posting more


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. We will have to wait for the answer to # 1 ( HKP where are you)
> 
> 2. Green Dragons Cobra Dojo   ( this was most likely the most famous example of the old dojo wars)
> 
> 3. it is a word for "student"
> 
> Note: I'll give HKP a couple hours to answer his question before posting more



1. Moby Dick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Phillip Porter was the founder of what martial arts magizine

2. the Chinese " Book of Ceremonies ans Rites" is

3. Who is considered the father of American Hapikido


----------



## tshadowchaser

Posted twice ignore this one


----------



## Buka

1. Judo guy? Don't know any Judo mags....Judo Illustrated?

2.No idea

3. Bong Soo Han?

And that Moby Dick answer from yesterday....never would have remembered. I gotta' go watch Rocky again!


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Phillip Porter was the founder of what martial arts magizine
> 
> 2. the Chinese " Book of Ceremonies ans Rites" is
> 
> 3. Who is considered the father of American Hapikido



Answers:

1. American Judoman Magazine  ( not sure if this is in around anymore)

2. I-Li

3. Sea Oh Choi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. the old PKA super heavyweight division was what weight

2. Karate Illustrated named who the number 1 forms competitor in 1981

3. Name the official tittle of the Korean Soo Bahk Do Association ( my first official martial art of study)


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

Buka said:


> 1. Judo guy? Don't know any Judo mags....Judo Illustrated?
> 
> 2.No idea
> 
> 3. Bong Soo Han?
> 
> And that Moby Dick answer from yesterday....never would have remembered. I gotta' go watch Rocky again!



I thought you did pretty well remembering that it was a fish. And go get it watched


----------



## Buka

1. I know it wasn't that heavy a weight. I remember Ross Scott, but I think he lost early on. Damn, I don't remember.

2. I should remember, but don't. I never actually did forms, but judged them all the time in the black belt division back then. Go figure.

3. Don't know. But that's way cool!


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. the old PKA super heavyweight division was what weight
> 
> 2. Karate Illustrated named who the number 1 forms competitor in 1981
> 
> 3. Name the official tittle of the Korean Soo Bahk Do Association ( my first official martial art of study)



Answers:

1. 195 lbs. and up

2. Jong Chung

3. Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. where Bodhidharma is said to have introduced the martial arts in China

2. Mushin is what 

3. old boxing term used in London for the nose


----------



## donald1

I know this! 

2.  No mind


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Shaolin Temple?


----------



## Buka

1. Shaolin

2. No mind

3. Can't wait to hear this!


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. where Bodhidharma is said to have introduced the martial arts in China
> 
> 2. Mushin is what
> 
> 3. old boxing term used in London for the nose



Answers: 

1. Shaolin Temple

2. no mindedness

3. Smeller


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Winner of the 1957 and 1958 All Japan Karate Championships

2. winner of the 1972 Hawaii State Championship and founder of the Hawaii Tang Soo Do Federation

3. London boxing term for mouth


----------



## donald1

3. Talker?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Dan Inosanto?
3. Kisser? Mush?


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. I think it was Mike Stone (from Makawao)

3. Bisping.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Winner of the 1957 and 1958 All Japan Karate Championships
> 
> 2. winner of the 1972 Hawaii State Championship and founder of the Hawaii Tang Soo Do Federation
> 
> 3. London boxing term for mouth



Answers:

1. Hirokazu Kanazawa

2. Bob Shipley

3. Gob


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Winner of the 1966 and 1968 British Open Middleweight Championship in Judo (he is Scottish)

2. Established the Wado ryu style in England also authored "Karate-do"

3. De Ashi Hari  is what


----------



## donald1

3. Forward foot sweep


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Funakoshi had a book title like that, but that ain't it. Don't know

3. Sweep em'!


----------



## Cirdan

2. Tatsuo Suzuki


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Winner of the 1966 and 1968 British Open Middleweight Championship in Judo (he is Scottish)
> 
> 2. Established the Wado ryu style in England also authored "Karate-do"
> 
> 3. De Ashi Hari  is what



Answers:

1. George Kerr
2. Tatsuo Suzuki
3. Forward foot sweep


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Ronald Taganashi founded what Karate System

2. Tom Laughlin starred as what movie

3. Tom Laughlin started what school (non martial art) in Calif.

4. Bong Soo Han popularized what martial art


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. Billy Jack.

3. A Montesorri School. (nice to see him do that)

4. Hapkido.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ronald Taganashi founded what Karate System
> 
> 2. Tom Laughlin starred as what movie
> 
> 3. Tom Laughlin started what school (non martial art) in Calif.
> 
> 4. Bong Soo Han popularized what martial art




Answers:

1. Nisei Goju  ( in truth I thought someone else started this system)

2. Billy Jack

3. A Montesorri School.

4. Hapkido  in the movie Billy Jack


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Fighting Stars Magazine was first published in what year

2. Who did the stunt work in "Enter the Ninja"

3. Author of " Basic Stick Fighting for Combat"


----------



## Buka

1. I cheated this! Went to a Uechi dinner last night to visit with old friends. Sat at a table with a guy who knew all the publishers of all the magazines for the last zillion years. Having already read yesterdays questions, I asked him. He said 1973 or 1974 

2. Mike Stone

3. Presas?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Fighting Stars Magazine was first published in what year
> 
> 2. Who did the stunt work in "Enter the Ninja"
> 
> 3. Author of " Basic Stick Fighting for Combat"



Answers:

1. 1973

2. Mike Stone  

3. Michael Echanis


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Founded the first Shorin Ryu school in the U.S.A.

2. Founded the New York Karate Club in 1959

3. Founder of the United States Karate Association


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. 1959, wow, don't know.

3. Robert Trias


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Founded the first Shorin Ryu school in the U.S.A.
> 
> 2. Founded the New York Karate Club in 1959
> 
> 3. Founder of the United States Karate Association



Answers:

1. Sid Campell

2. Hiroshi Orita

3. Robert Trais


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. a Low Invitation is used in what sport

2. Who was Joe Lewis's opponent in the first full contact match in America in 1970

3. originator of the Miyamaryu jujutsu system ( was a NY jujutsu instructor)


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Fencing?


----------



## Buka

1. I have no idea. But HGP's answer makes a lot of sense.

2. Maybe Ed Daniels. I remember back then they fought with boxing gloves on their hands and sneakers on their feet. But there might have been a couple of guys before Daniels.

3. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. a Low Invitation is used in what sport
> 
> 2. Who was Joe Lewis's opponent in the first full contact match in America in 1970
> 
> 3. originator of the Miyamaryu jujutsu system ( was a NY jujutsu instructor)



Answers:

1. Fencing....................A stance in which the hand is held low to prevent any attack

2. Greg Bains

3. Antonio Periere


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: A couple easy ones

1. What is Iaijitsu

2. uniform    worn in Judo is called

3.  who was Jean-Yves Theriault


----------



## Reedone816

1. Japan swordmanship? Iaido?
2. Dogi?
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## donald1

1. Way of drawing Japanese sword 
2.  Judogi 
3.  Hees the iceman!  Canadian kickboxer and trainer


----------



## Buka

1. The art of drawing the sword

2. Judogi

3. I spent some time with Jean-Yves and his team out in Detroit. A class act, a true gentleman and a great Martial Artist.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions: A couple easy ones
> 
> 1. What is Iaijitsu
> 
> 2. uniform    worn in Judo is called
> 
> 3.  who was Jean-Yves Theriault




Answers:

Donald 1  was the first to answer with the correct answers

1. Way of drawing the sword 

2. Judogi

3. a Canadian kick boxer ( champions for 14 years in the PKA) and trainer


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. First American to establish a Kuosho school in the USA

2. Choon Dan means what

3. Kanna Zens is/are what


----------



## donald1

1. I don't even know what kuosho is... 
2.  Side punch (i think) 
3.  Has something to do with Zen master?  Maybe...


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. I think it's a Zen riddle, story.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. First American to establish a Kuosho school in the USA
> 
> 2. Choon Dan means what
> 
> 3. Kanna Zens is/are what



Answers:

1. Timothy Tacket

2. Middle Part

3. a Collection of 1700's Koans by Dai Sho


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Mas Oyama's Korean karate instructor

2. anti-foreign rebekllion in 1900 China was called

3. wrote "Hapkido: Korean Art of Self Defense"


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Mas Oyama's Korean karate instructor
> 
> 2. anti-foreign rebekllion in 1900 China was called
> 
> 3. wrote "Hapkido: Korean Art of Self Defense"



2: The Boxer I think.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Boxer Rebellion


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Mas Oyama's Korean karate instructor
> 
> 2. anti-foreign rebekllion in 1900 China was called
> 
> 3. wrote "Hapkido: Korean Art of Self Defense"



Answers:

1. Neishu

2. The Boxer Rebellion

3. Bong Soo Han


----------



## Buka

Shadowchaser has some Martial business to attend to and asked me to fill in for a couple days.

Questions for October 3...

1. The boxer who was quoted..._"Fighting, to me, seems barbaric. I don't  really like it. I enjoy out-thinking another man and out-maneuvering  him, but I still don't like to fight_." was 85-0 as amateur with 69 knockouts, 40 of them in the first round. As a pro he had 173 wins, 108 by knockout, 19 loses, 6 draws, 2 no contests and is consider by many to be the best boxer who ever lived. Who was he?

2. _Bataireacht_ is a category of stick-fighting in what country?

3. Which company was the first in the world to manufacture uniforms exclusively for Karate practice after Okinawan arts emigrated to other countries?


----------



## donald1

I don't know any of these questions but I'm going to take a guess at #2, Bataireacht is an Irish word so the country of origin would probably be Ireland... 
2.  Ireland


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

All guesses:

1. Sugar Ray Robinson. Must be an old-timer with that many fights...
2. Was gonna guess Germany but I like Donald's answer better now I've seen it and trust he is correct
3. England


----------



## Buka

1. Sugar Ray Robinson

2. Ireland

3. Tokaido

(Good job, guys!)


----------



## Buka

Questions for Saturday, 10/4

1. Who founded the style Chun Kuk Do?

2. The UFC currently uses three judges to score a match. How many judges were used in the first UFC?

3. Tomoe Gozen was known in Japan as what?


----------



## donald1

3. A female samurai


----------



## Buka

1. Chuck Norris, 1990

2. No judges were used in the first UFC

3. She was a female Samurai


----------



## Buka

Questions for Sunday, 10/5

1. In 2011, ninety-eight year old Keiko Fukuda of San Fransisco was the first woman to be awarded the rank of 10th Dan in what Martial Art?

2. Imi Lichtenfeld created and founded which popular Martial Art?

3. Well known fighter quoted as saying, _"I consider myself blessed. I consider you  blessed. We've all been blessed with God-given talents. Mine just  happens to be beating people up._"


----------



## donald1

I don't know so im going to guess and hope i get lucky
1.  Judo...


----------



## clfsean

Buka said:


> Questions for Sunday, 10/5
> 
> 1. In 2011, ninety-eight year old Keiko Fukuda of San Fransisco was the first woman to be awarded the rank of 10th Dan in what Martial Art?
> 
> 2. Imi Lichtenfeld created and founded which popular Martial Art?
> 
> 3. Well known fighter quoted as saying, _"I consider myself blessed. I consider you  blessed. We've all been blessed with God-given talents. Mine just  happens to be beating people up._"



1 - Judo
2 - Krav maga
3 - Mike Tyson?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. George Foreman?


----------



## Buka

Answers...

1. Judo

2. Krav Maga

3. Sugar Ray Leonard

(nice job, guys!)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Bujin is/was what

2. sponser of Ed parkers compitition team that toured England and Belgium

3. 1965 All Japan Middleweight Judo Championships winner


----------



## donald1

1. A martial arts magazine


----------



## Buka

1. A Samurai ghost?

2. Don't know

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Bujin is/was what
> 
> 2. sponser of Ed parkers compitition team that toured England and Belgium
> 
> 3. 1965 All Japan Middleweight Judo Championships winner



Answers:

1. A martial arts expert in ancient Japan   ..............It may be a magazine I don't  know about that

2. Elvis Presley

3. Hirishi Nakamura


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. What is a "Fancy Dan" and in what sport is/was this term used

2. What is a" Flipper" in London  ( no it is not he middle finger)

3. Zanshin is what


----------



## donald1

2. I know it's the wrong answer but the question makes me think of mother flipper 

3.  State of awareness


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Boxing?
2. It's definitely a cricket term for a kind of ball bowled, but not sure cricket counts as an MA so I'll guess wrestler.


----------



## Buka

1.A flamboyant meat head. The sport....don't know.

2. Don't know.

3. The old spider sense.


----------



## donald1

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> 1. Boxing?
> 2. It's definitely a cricket term for a kind of ball bowled, but not sure cricket counts as an MA so I'll guess wrestler.



I don't know...  Some cricketers can be aggressive


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. What is a "Fancy Dan" and in what sport is/was this term used
> 
> 2. What is a" Flipper" in London  ( no it is not he middle finger)
> 
> 3. Zanshin is what



Answers:

1. A light hitting boxer who only fights defensively

2. London boxing hand for the hand

3. total awareness


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. this is a 2 part question:  (a) in what year did a Olympic boxer lose three bouts   (b)  who was he

2. A Tachi is what

3. A Sekitori is what


----------



## donald1

2. Slow meditative for relaxation,  and health
EDIT : no wait that's tai chi,  tachi is what samurai wear (has something to do with the sword,  I think I get the terminology mixed up)


----------



## Buka

1. The one I should know....I got nothing. 

2. Something to do with a Samurai sword. Maybe a cutting term?

3. Sumo guy, one at the top of the class structure.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. this is a 2 part question:  (a) in what year did a Olympic boxer lose three bouts   (b)  who was he
> 
> 2. A Tachi is what
> 
> 3. A Sekitori is what



Answers:

1. 1904 Olympics,  Peter Sturholdt

2. Samurai long sword

3. any champion Sumo wrestler


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Richard Kajiyama introduced what art/style/system to the Hawaiian Islands

2. London boxing terms "peepers" and "nob" mean what

3. Bruce Lee's mothers name


----------



## donald1

3. Grace ho


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Eyes & nose?


----------



## Buka

1. I think it was Shotokan

2. Eyes and nose

3. Mom.. (Grace something)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Richard Kajiyama introduced what art/style/system to the Hawaiian Islands
> 
> 2. London boxing terms "peepers" and "nob" mean what
> 
> 3. Bruce Lee's mothers name



Answers:

1. Shinto-ryu

2. eyes and head

3. Grace


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Who wrote "the Weaponless Warriors"

2. Who played a martial arts expert in "The Avengers"

3. Hojutsu is/was what


----------



## donald1

3. The art of bang bang (no,  it's the of of shooting with guns)


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. Honor Blackman


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Who wrote "the Weaponless Warriors"
> 
> 2. Who played a martial arts expert in "The Avengers"
> 
> 3. Hojutsu is/was what



Answers:

1. Richard Kim

2. Diana Rigg  played Emma Peel

3. Gunnery


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Karate ni sente nashi  translates to what

2. Where can the saying above be found

3. Who wrote "The Essence of Okinawan Karate-Do"


----------



## Cirdan

1: There is no first attack in karate

2: The twenty guiding principles of karate by Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. Richard Kim
> 
> 2. Diana Rigg  played Emma Peel
> 
> 3. Gunnery



I'm claiming Honor Blackman as Dr Cathy Gale too


----------



## donald1

1. It's funakoshi's golden rule!  There's no first strike in karate 
3. Shoshin nagamines ofcoarse


----------



## Buka

1. No first attack in Karate - (Which I agree with in the spirit in which it was written - but vehemently disagree with tactically.)

2. In Funakoshi's writings.

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Karate ni sente nashi  translates to what
> 
> 2. Where can the saying above be found
> 
> 3. Who wrote "The Essence of Okinawan Karate-Do"



Answers:

1. There is no first attack in Karate

2. Can be found in The twenty guiding principles of karate by Gichin Funakoshi or his golden rule   ( it is also found inscribed on the monument erected to Gichin Funakoshi in the Zen monastery in Kamakura City )

3. Shoshin Nagamine


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Heaven and Earth Society was supposedly founded by

2. Noroshi-jutsu was what

3. Peet Cha Gi  is what


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Heaven and Earth Society was supposedly founded by



Supposedly by Shaolin monks, both lay & ordained. But according to legend & where they are in the Hung Moon society, it can vary.  Tian Dei Yan Fan Qing Fuk Ming ... :O


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2.Don't know

3. Is that that inverted round house kick? If it is, it's the dumbest kick I ever remember......if it isn't, never mind.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Heaven and Earth Society was supposedly founded by
> 
> 2. Noroshi-jutsu was what
> 
> 3. Peet Cha Gi  is what



Answers:

1. Shaolin monks ( I Like clfseans  answer to this question)

2. Signal fire techniques (used by the Samurai)

3. Korean diagonal inside-outside snap kick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Japanese actor featured in "Red Sun"

2. Chinese text of 81 poems

3. Belt color of a Judan


----------



## Cirdan

tshadowchaser said:


> 3. Belt color of a Judan



Depends on the style doesn`t it? Black, red, white, purple, navy blue, gold, white/gold, black/gold or even american flag.


----------



## Buka

1. Mifune.

2. Don't know

3. Varies with the Art, I think, but it's probably got red in it.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Japanese actor featured in "Red Sun"
> 
> 2. Chinese text of 81 poems
> 
> 3. Belt color of a Judan



Answers:

1. Toshiro Mifune

2. Tao-Te-Ching

3. RED  ( at leas it was in the olden days but I imagine as said it will vary with styles)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Starred in "Weapons of Death"

2. Tonki are what

3. what was/is (?) the "FAJKO"


----------



## Buka

1. I can kind of picture him.....but forget his name.

2. A type of seaweed?

3. Don't know,


----------



## donald1

1. Eric lee


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Starred in "Weapons of Death"
> 
> 2. Tonki are what
> 
> 3. what was/is (?) the "FAJKO"



Answers:

1. Eric Lee  ( the little king of kata)

2. small darts and daggers used by ninja

3. Federation of All-Japan Karate-do Organization


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Don Wilson fought for what organization

2. a Judo kata known as " Form of Gentleness " 

3. Mae kekomi is what


----------



## donald1

3. Front thrust kick


----------



## Buka

1. I remember him fighting for a lot of different organizations. Saw him fight, too. Good fighter. 

2. Don't know

3. Used to be a sign in my dojo- When in doubt, throw a front kick.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Don Wilson fought for what organization
> 
> 2. a Judo kata known as " Form of Gentleness "
> 
> 3. Mae kekomi is what



Answers:

1. World Karate Federation

2. Ju-No-Kata

3. Front kick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. founder of the Mu Tau system of Greek Fighting

2. Who stared in "They Call Me Bruce"

3. Tate shuto-uke is what


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. World Karate Federation
> 
> 2. Ju-No-Kata
> 
> 3. Front kick



I thought front kick was Mae geri (maybe I'm wrong...) 



tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. founder of the Mu Tau system of Greek Fighting
> 
> 2. Who stared in "They Call Me Bruce"
> 
> 3. Tate shuto -uke is what



3.  Knife hand block (not quite certain on the translations,  I know this technique in several forms but not quite certain on the translation...)


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

2. I really wanna say Bruce Campbell. So I will


----------



## Buka

1. Jim Arvantis.  Saw him do a demo once, he was really something special.

2. Can't remember his name.

3. One of the knife hands (karate chops)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. founder of the Mu Tau system of Greek Fighting
> 
> 2. Who stared in "They Call Me Bruce"
> 
> 3. Tate shuto-uke is what



Answers:

1. Jim Arvanitis  

2. Johnny Yune

3. Knife hand or sword hand block


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. author of "Ninja: Warrior Ways of Enlightenment"

2. designer of the "Little Black Crow Sword"

3. creator of the Okinawan kata 'Konchin"


----------



## donald1

3. kanei uechi


----------



## Buka

1,2and 3. I don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. author of "Ninja: Warrior Ways of Enlightenment"
> 
> 2. designer of the "Little Black Crow Sword"
> 
> 3. creator of the Okinawan kata 'Konchin"



Answers:

1. Steven K Hayes

2. Amakuni

3. Kanei Uechi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. a Fuchi is what

2. Art of Horsemanship is what ( Japanese)

3. the first World Tae Kwon Do Championships where held in what city


----------



## donald1

2. bajutsu :asian:


----------



## Buka

1. Samurai sword term, I think....but I don't know for what.

2. I know this.....but can't remember.

3. Seoul?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. a Fuchi is what
> 
> 2. Art of Horsemanship is what ( Japanese)
> 
> 3. the first World Tae Kwon Do Championships where held in what city



Answers:

1. Metal rim on the guard of a samurai sword

2. Bajutsu  is correct

3. Montreal, Canada  ( I would never have guess that if I had not known)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. the  code of medieval knights was 

2. who made Jhoon Rhee's Tae Kwon Do popular in Texas

3. Japanese term for power


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

1. Chivalry


----------



## donald1

1. Chivalry 

2.??? 

3.  I know this...  Can't remember


----------



## Buka

1. Chivalry. And it is not dead, not by a long shot.

2. Allan Steen and/or Pat Burleson.

3. I don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. the  code of medieval knights was
> 
> 2. who made Jhoon Rhee's Tae Kwon Do popular in Texas
> 
> 3. Japanese term for power



Answers:

1. Chivalry

2. Allen Steen  ( I agree Pat Burleson could also be considered here)

3. chikara


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Editor and publisher of "Fighting Woman News"  (anyone remember this?)

2. ate-waza is what

3. the open hand kata of Gojo  Ryu is what


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Editor and publisher of "Fighting Woman News"  (anyone remember this?)
> 
> 2. ate-waza is what
> 
> 3. the open hand kata of Gojo  Ryu is what



3.  Open hand kata?  Any specific kata or just any kata open handed cause lots of goju katas are open handed like sanchin,  seiuchen or seisan...  Ect.


----------



## Buka

1. Don't remember that one. When was it around?

2. Judo throw?

3. Don't know.


----------



## Cirdan

3: Tensho maybe?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Editor and publisher of "Fighting Woman News"  (anyone remember this?)
> 
> 2. ate-waza is what
> 
> 3. the open hand kata of Gojo  Ryu is what



Answers: 

1. Valerie Eads  ( not sure when it was published it still may be. It was/is a quarterly magazine.  Here is a link to her accomplishments  Valerie Eads' -Curriculum vitae) 

2. a smashing technique

3. (In truth I was thinking of) Tensho


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Japanese judo competitor and gold medalist at the 1972 Olimpics

2. Winner of the 1969 and 1971 openweight division of the World Championships

3. in fencing the Italian term for hopping forward


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. Valerie Eads  ( not sure when it was published it still may be. It was/is a quarterly magazine.  Here is a link to her accomplishments  Valerie Eads' -Curriculum vitae)
> 
> 2. a smashing technique
> 
> 3. (In truth I was thinking of) Tensho



I need to practice tensho,  Havnt gone over that kata in a while


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. I believe that would be balestra.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Japanese judo competitor and gold medalist at the 1972 Olimpics
> 
> 2. Winner of the 1969 and 1971 openweight division of the World Championships
> 
> 3. in fencing the Italian term for hopping forward



Answers:

1. Shinobu Sekine

2. Masatoshi Shinomaki

3. Balestra


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. This man made an escape from Viet Nam and later founded the " Cuong Nhu Karate Association" in Florida

2. Starred in the film "Sting of the Dragon"

3. Escaping technique of the ninja after being bonded


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know.

2. Is that the Golden Harvest one with Jhoon Rhee? 

3. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. This man made an escape from Viet Nam and later founded the " Cuong Nhu Karate Association" in Florida
> 
> 2. Starred in the film "Sting of the Dragon"
> 
> 3. Escaping technique of the ninja after being bonded



Answers:

1. Ngo Dong

2. Jhoon Rhee

3. Nawanuke no jitsu


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Un Yong Kim was president of what federation?

2. Ch'an is another name for ?

3. a "Gasshuku" is a what


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Un Yong Kim was president of what federation?
> 
> 2. Ch'an is another name for ?
> 
> 3. a "Gasshuku" is a what




I'm going to leave these questions up for one more day .  I'll answer them tomorrow about noon time


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Un Yong Kim was president of what federation?
> 
> 2. Ch'an is another name for ?
> 
> 3. a "Gasshuku" is a what



2 -- Chan is a school of Mayahana Buddhism. The more familiar name is the Japanese version, Zen.
3 -- A gathering of some type. I normally see it teamed with Shorinji Kempo gatherings.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. World Tae Kwon Do Federation

.  clfsean is correct on both 2 and 3.
2. Zen or a school of Mayahana Buddhism
3. a martial arts training camp  or just a training camp


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Author of " Bruce Lee's 1 and 3 Inch Punch"

2. Soo Bahk Do was what


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> questions:
> 
> 1. Author of " bruce lee's 1 and 3 inch punch"
> 
> 2. Soo bahk do was what



2 - mdk tsd/tkd


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Author of " Bruce Lee's 1 and 3 Inch Punch"
> 
> 2. Soo Bahk Do was what




Answers:

1. James Demil

2. a ancient Korean Martial art   ( TKD MDK  could be considered an answer to this also)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. A ritual suicide of the Samurai 

2. Spencer Tracy seemed to use "karate" techniques in what 1954 movie

3. Kizami-zuki  is what


----------



## kodora81

1. Seppuku

2. this one has me stumped. 

3. Jab punch


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. A ritual suicide of the Samurai
> 
> 2. Spencer Tracy seemed to use "karate" techniques in what 1954 movie
> 
> 3. Kizami-zuki  is what



Answers:

1. Seppuku

2. Bad Day at Black Rock ( heck even I dont remember much about that movie except I know I saw it once)

3. Jab


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. In Chinese medicine the adverse weather condition Dryness is controlled by what element

2. Shochu is what

3. winner of the 1961 all Japan High School Judo Championships


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. In Chinese medicine the adverse weather condition Dryness is controlled by what element
> 
> 2. Shochu is what
> 
> 3. winner of the 1961 all Japan High School Judo Championships



1 - Metal
2 - Korean beverage, cousin of Baijou from China :drinkbeer:bangahead::drinky::barf::barf:


----------



## donald1

1. Metal?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. In Chinese medicine the adverse weather condition Dryness is controlled by what element
> 
> 2. Shochu is what
> 
> 3. winner of the 1961 all Japan High School Judo Championships



Answers:

1. Metal

2. Unrefined Sake

3. Yasuhiko Nagatoshi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Who had the first PKA world title defence

2. Shi Sun  means what

3. 1969 Black Belt Competitor of the Year


----------



## donald1

i dont know so random guess
1. i don't know what pka is so i chose phone a friend/ask the audience 
2. art of war, final guess for #2
3. chuck norris! final guess!


----------



## Buka

1. I'm thinking Wallace. He seemed to fight the most back then.

2. Focus, maybe stink eye. 

3. Chuck?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Who had the first PKA world title defence
> 
> 2. Shi Sun  means what
> 
> 3. 1969 Black Belt Competitor of the Year



Answers:

1. Bill Wallace     ( Donald  the PKA was the Professional Karate Association it was the first organisation to pay    "karate"   type fighters back in the day )

2. to "focus the eyes"  (Korean)

3. Tomas LaPuppet


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Jarai where/are what

2. Founder of the "French Federation for Boxing and Karate"

3. Black Belt 1970 Judo Instructor of the year


Note:  If no one has noticed many of these questions have been about people, organizations, and events from the early days  (50's, 60's, 70's) My thought was to make much of the thread about the history of the arts in the USA. and the world at that time.    In the future there will be more on the years after the time period mentioned.


----------



## donald1

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 
> 1. Bill Wallace     ( Donald  the PKA was the Professional Karate Association it was the first organisation to pay    "karate"   type fighters back in the day )
> 
> 2. to "focus the eyes"  (Korean)
> 
> 3. Tomas LaPuppet



bill super-foot Wallace? i know him! he has a tournament in texas (never managed to go to his tournemants cause its at least a 2 hour drive) or maybe it was a seminar... i forget


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Count...what's his name

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Jarai where/are what
> 
> 2. Founder of the "French Federation for Boxing and Karate"
> 
> 3. Black Belt 1970 Judo Instructor of the year
> 
> 
> Note:  If no one has noticed many of these questions have been about people, organizations, and events from the early days  (50's, 60's, 70's) My thought was to make much of the thread about the history of the arts in the USA. and the world at that time.    In the future there will be more on the years after the time period mentioned.



Answers:

1. they where supposed to be ancient Samurai land mines

2. Henry Plee

3. George Wilson


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Ikkyu is What

2. Founder of "Kong Soo Do Moo Kwan

3. "The Wrecking Crew" featured what 3 famous karate people


----------



## Cirdan

1: First student rank, brown belt in many places


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. Chuck Norris, Joe Lewis, Mike Stone


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. Haven't thought of The Wrecking Crew in a long time. There's a whole bunch of karate guys in that film, mostly doing stunt work and background. Now I want to see the movie again, no matter how bad it was!
Joe Lewis, Chuck Norris and Ed Parker. (I think)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ikkyu is What
> 
> 2. Founder of "Kong Soo Do Moo Kwan
> 
> 3. "The Wrecking Crew" featured what 3 famous karate people



Answers:

1. First brown would be a good answer/ or first grade

2. Byung In Yoon

3. Joe Lewis, Mike Stone, Chuck Norris


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. In Chinese medicine the element fire controls what virture

2. The first technical adviser for the series "Kung Fu"

3. Fudo-dachi is what


----------



## Cirdan

1: Propriety

3: A karate stance similar to the "sumo stace" shiko dachi


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. In Chinese medicine the element fire controls what virture
> 
> 2. The first technical adviser for the series "Kung Fu"
> 
> 3. Fudo-dachi is what




Answers:

1. Wisdom

2. David Chow

3. The Immovable stance


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. A Djuroes is what

2. Yukinoshita-dis what

3. Founder of Canadian Karate


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don't know

3. I forget. I think it was in the early sixties, though.


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. A Djuroes is what
> 
> 2. Yukinoshita-dis what
> 
> 3. Founder of Canadian Karate



1 - Djuro is Indonesian for form/pattern/kata/etc...


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. A Djuroes is what
> 
> 2. Yukinoshita-dis what
> 
> 3. Founder of Canadian Karate



Answers:

1. An Indonesian form or karta

2. "bullet proof" armor worn by the Samurai

3. Mas Tsuroka


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Basketball player featured in "Game of Death"

2. Aikido derived from which style of Aiki-jutsu

3. Ray Dalke was instructor of martial arts at what university


----------



## Cirdan

1: Kareem Abdul Jabbar

2: Daito-ryu


----------



## Buka

1. Kareem (If you're a sports fan from Boston you have to hate Kareem. It's a law)

2. Don't know

3. UCLA?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Basketball player featured in "Game of Death"
> 
> 2. Aikido derived from which style of Aiki-jutsu
> 
> 3. Ray Dalke was instructor of martial arts at what university



Answers:

1. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar  ( sat beside him at a wrestling match one night and met him again at a Karate tournament he held in Cal. Strange thing is he remembered my wife and myself))

2. Daito-Ryu

3. University of California Riverside


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Frank Sinatra used "karate" techniques in what old movie

2. Fumi-komi  is what

3. Ann Francis starred on what show as a detective and judo expert


----------



## Cirdan

2: Stomp


----------



## kodora81

3) Honey West


----------



## Buka

1. The Manchurian Candidate. He fought Henry Silva, who was a bad guy in almost everything back then. This film caused much controversy for it's plot and content.

2. Don't know.

3; Honey West.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Frank Sinatra used "karate" techniques in what old movie
> 
> 2. Fumi-komi  is what
> 
> 3. Ann Francis starred on what show as a detective and judo expert



Answers:

1. The Manchurian Candidate

2. Stomp kick to the knee

3. Honey West


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. the undergarment worn traditionally by Japanese men is called

2. a sword guard is called what in Japanese ( if you know the korean term also give the answer but I will not know if it is correct

3. Darnell Garcia (a student of Chuck Norris) wrote what book


----------



## Cirdan

2: tsuba


----------



## Buka

1. I used to know this. Can't remember.

2. Don't know

3. This is Tang-Soo-Do?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. the undergarment worn traditionally by Japanese men is called
> 
> 2. a sword guard is called what in Japanese ( if you know the korean term also give the answer but I will not know if it is correct
> 
> 3. Darnell Garcia (a student of Chuck Norris) wrote what book



Answers:

1. Fundoshi

2. Tsuba

3. "Tang Soo Do"


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Winner of the 1974 Karate Union of Great Britain Championships

2. Who fought the historic 23 point overtime match at the 1973 Long Beach Internationals

3. Name the 5 fighters Ed Parker took to Europe in 1974


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Benny the Jet....and I can't believe I forgot who he fought.

3. Benny the Jet, Dan Garcia, Ron Marcini maybe....I forget who else. (this getting old stuff is for the birds)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Winner of the 1974 Karate Union of Great Britain Championships
> 
> 2. Who fought the historic 23 point overtime match at the 1973 Long Beach Internationals
> 
> 3. Name the 5 fighters Ed Parker took to Europe in 1974



answers:

1. Steve Cattle

2. Benny Urquidez and John Natividad

3. Benny Urquidez, John Natividad, Darnell Garcia, Tom Kelly, Ron Marchini


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Jutsu  means what

2. Japanese "god of 1000 arms"

3. Year and City of the "Second  International Martial Arts Convention"  sponsored by Black Belt Magazine


----------



## Buka

1. I ain't touching that one.

2. The Goddess of Mercy?

3. L.A.

I'm still reeling from forgetting John the giant killer Natividad. Duh.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Jutsu  means what
> 
> 2. Japanese "god of 1000 arms"
> 
> 3. Year and City of the "Second  International Martial Arts Convention"  sponsored by Black Belt Magazine



Answers:

1. Skill

2. Kwannon

3. 1969 in New York City


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:


1. German who won the middleweight gold medal in the 1965 Eroupean Championships.

2. Shodo is what

3. Isshin is what


----------



## donald1

1. for 100 points, who is *lennox lewis*
2. for 200 points, what is *Japanese calligraphy *
3. i chose to pass this question to the other team

[video=youtube_share;vWuQVpBeqLs]http://youtu.be/vWuQVpBeqLs[/video]


----------



## Buka

1. I don't know.

2. Caligraphy?

3. Don't know. Must have something to do with the water goddess mermaid?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1. German who won the middleweight gold medal in the 1965 Eroupean Championships.
> 
> 2. Shodo is what
> 
> 3. Isshin is what



Answers:

1. Wolfgang Hoffman
2. Calligraphy
3. a term for battle


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. How many "schools" of Lua where there originally in Hawaii.

2. Why where there "X" many schools of Lua

3. Chuck Merriman's first 3 instructors where


----------



## Buka

1. Three

2. I think to ensure the life of an Art from the most isolated section of the world.

3. Peter Urban. I forget after that.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. How many "schools" of Lua where there originally in Hawaii.
> 
> 2. Why where there "X" many schools of Lua
> 
> 3. Chuck Merriman's first 3 instructors where



Answers:

1. 12 originaly

2. Each "school" specialized in attacking a different part of the body: example...the 3rd school had knowledge of tendons, nerves,bones of the fingers

3. Christie DeBaise,  Peter Urban,  Gonnoyoe Yamamoto


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Chuck Merriman traveled with 2 demo teams in the 70's who where the promoters

2. What is a Latiko

3. who played Peter Caine in the TV series Kung-Fu The Legend Continues


----------



## Buka

1. I don't know. (I should, but can't remember)

2. Don't know

3. Porter, Potter, something like that. (The guys been on so much TV I should remember.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Chuck Merriman traveled with 2 demo teams in the 70's who where the promoters
> 
> 2. What is a Latiko
> 
> 3. who played Peter Caine in the TV series Kung-Fu The Legend Continues



Answers:

1. Aaron Banks  and Danny Pai

2. The Filipino Latiko is a horsewhip 

3. Chris Potter


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. what are: nigri game and ishibukro

2. Name the 5 founders of Kajukenbo and give their back ground style of martial art

3. between what years was Kajukenbo founded ( the years the men above worked together to make the art)


----------



## Buka

1. I know nigiri-game, or used to. Can't remember now.

2. I know it was Emperado (escrima), Peter Cho (I think)(boxing), Joseph Holk(?)Judo and I forget the other two. One was from Chinese boxing I think. 

3. I think it started pre world war 2 and maybe came into notice in 1950?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. what are: nigri game and ishibukro
> 
> 2. Name the 5 founders of Kajukenbo and give their back ground style of martial art
> 
> 3. between what years was Kajukenbo founded ( the years the men above worked together to make the art)



Answers:

1. nigri gaame are clay gripping jars and ishibukro ar fish net bags filled with stne  both are used to develop gripping strength

2. Peter Choo         Boxing and Tang Soo Do
    Frank Ordonez    Sekeino jutitsu
   Joe Holke            Kodokan Judo
  Clarence Change   Sil-lum Pi kung fu
  Adraino Emperado  Kahra-ho Kenpo

3.  all 5 worked together between 1947 and 1949


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Emperado started the first kajukenbo school at the Palama settlement gym in what year

2. What did Emperado charge his first student for training

3. Who was the first black belt under Emperado


----------



## donald1

Random guess of the day... 

2. He taught for free?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

donald1 said:


> Random guess of the day...
> 
> 2. He taught for free?



Same here...

2. $1


----------



## Buka

1. I'm going to say 1951

2. A small stipend. I say a buck.

3. Maybe Al Descascos? John Leonard?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Emperado started the first kajukenbo school at the Palama settlement gym in what year
> 
> 2. What did Emperado charge his first student for training
> 
> 3. Who was the first black belt under Emperado



Answers:

1. 1950

2. $2 a mounth

3. Marino Tiwanak  ( he joined the class after being defeated in a challenge match with Emperado)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:


1 Who first introduced Tae Kwon do to the Eastern United States

2. 1975 Black Belt man of the year

3. Defeated Joe Lewis at the 1968 Worlds fair Karate Championships


----------



## Buka

1. Jhoon Rhee?

2. Chuck Norris..

3. I think it was Moore. I was talking to Joe one time, about strikes not used much anymore (like in that thread) and he told me a shuto was scored on him in that tourney. I think it was Moore. The reason I remember is because I thought the tourney was actually at a World's Fair. (I miss World Fairs, they were very cool)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> 1 Who first introduced Tae Kwon do to the Eastern United States
> 
> 2. 1975 Black Belt man of the year
> 
> 3. Defeated Joe Lewis at the 1968 Worlds fair Karate Championships



Answers:

1. Henry Cho

2. Fumio Demura

3. Victor Moore


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Isshin-ryu, Shrin-ryu, and Shotokan all have "Iron Horse" kata  give the other name of this kata

2. name the three older styles of te arts

3. the 30's are considered the golden age of karate in Japan because....(this may take a few lines of type)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Going to leave the last Question post open for one more day then I'll answer it.
Some of our more knowledgeable people on the history of the arts may be able to answer the third question


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Isshin-ryu, Shrin-ryu, and Shotokan all have "Iron Horse" kata  give the other name of this kata
> 
> 2. name the three older styles of te arts
> 
> 3. the 30's are considered the golden age of karate in Japan because....(this may take a few lines of type)



Well another 24 hours has passed so I'll answer these

1. Naihanchi  is considered the Iron hours form

2. The Shuri are stye stressed external power,....The Naha area style stressed internal principles,.....The Tomari area    style  stress a combination of both

3.  Funakoshi's style developed into Shotokan, Mabuni ( who studied under Funakoshi)  style became Shinto-ryu, Miyagi organized his style calling it Goju. The weapons systems of Okinawa which had been part of the TE systems became almost a separate art form (kobudo) ,  The Japanese kanjji for karate was changed


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. author of "Cho Lay Fut Kung Fu"

2. Kyu-do is what

3. Who was the first Sensei of Aron Banks


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. author of "Cho Lay Fut Kung Fu"
> 
> 2. Kyu-do is what
> 
> 3. Who was the first Sensei of Aron Banks



1 - Probably Lee Koon Hung
2 - Japanese archery


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. author of "Cho Lay Fut Kung Fu"
> 
> 2. Kyu-do is what
> 
> 3. Who was the first Sensei of Aron Banks



Answers:

1. Leo Fong

2. Japanese archery was correct

3. Peter Urban was Aron Banks first instructor   ( I wonder how many even knew who banks was.........Met him more than a few times )


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Yojano jitsu is when a Ninja did what

2. taught/teaches(?) Gosoku-ryu karate in Los Angeles and founder of the International Karate Association

3. a Karate master who was in " The Mechanic"


----------



## donald1

3. Soke kubota


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2 and 3 - Tak Kubuta. (and doesn't he just have that look of a karate master?)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Yojano jitsu is when a Ninja did what
> 
> 2. taught/teaches(?) Gosoku-ryu karate in Los Angeles and founder of the International Karate Association
> 
> 3. a Karate master who was in " The Mechanic"



Answers:

1. When a Ninja pretends to be disabled

2 and 3  Tak Kubota is correct for both answers  ( ok I tried to fool you folks)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1.  Hangestsu-dachi is what

2. Acknowledged as Bruce Lee's main portage ( ok there may be debate on this one)

3. Author of " Weapons Masters of Okinawa"


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.  Hangestsu-dachi is what
> 
> 2. Acknowledged as Bruce Lee's main portage ( ok there may be debate on this one)
> 
> 3. Author of " Weapons Masters of Okinawa"



2. What's a portage? Protege? Anyway I'll guess Dan Inosanto...


----------



## donald1

1. Half moon stance ; a stance often referred to as a longer stance version of sanchin dachi


----------



## Buka

1. A kata. Okinawan maybe.

2.His main protoge? As you said, this could be argued. I'll say Richard Bustillo

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.  Hangestsu-dachi is what
> 
> 2. Acknowledged as Bruce Lee's main portage ( ok there may be debate on this one)
> 
> 3. Author of " Weapons Masters of Okinawa"



LOL  Ok I cant spell 

Answers:

1. Half Moon stance

2. Dan Inosanto  ..........Richard Bustillo could also be considered  ( knew him when I was on the west coast)

3. Sid Cambell


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Yarijitsu is what

2. Ed McGrath's sensei

3. the Samurai class was abolished in what period of history


----------



## Kurai

1. Art of Spear
3. Meiji


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Yarijitsu is what
> 
> 2. Ed McGrath's sensei
> 
> 3. the Samurai class was abolished in what period of history



Answers:

1. Art/adeptness of the spear
2. Don Nagle
3. Meiji restoration _ 1868


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Ba Ro is what

2. Who opened the first Judo school in San Diego, Cal.?

2. Pro wrestler Butch Reed was known as


----------



## Buka

1. Not sure, a sword art, maybe.

2. Don't know

3. I used to know this stuff. Don't remember. (Dontcha hate forgetting stuff?)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ba Ro is what
> 
> 2. Who opened the first Judo school in San Diego, Cal.?
> 
> 2. Pro wrestler Butch Reed was known as



Answers:

1. Korean for "return"

2. Al Holtmann in 1949

3. Hacksaw


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Ko Dan Ha is what

2. Eizo Shimabuku was Grandmaster of which Karate style/system

3. name a boxer who competed in 4 Olimpic Games


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Shorin-ryu? (used to train with one of his students)

3. This is tough. I know Stevenson won three golds for Cuba and Lazlo Papp won three for Hungry (I have an autograph pic of Papp), but don't know if they fought in a fourth, or if not, who did. I think there was another Cuban who won three as well... I'll go with Papp.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ko Dan Ha is what
> 
> 2. Eizo Shimabuku was Grandmaster of which Karate style/system
> 
> 3. name a boxer who competed in 4 Olimpic Games



Answers:

1. Korean Dan holder

2. Shobayashi style 

3. Gyorgy Gedo of Hungary


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. What Olimpic boxer fought  only 2 bouts and won 2 gold medals

2. 1976 Black Belt Man of the Year

3. Silambam is what


----------



## donald1

3 a stick fencing used in South indea


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. What Olimpic boxer fought  only 2 bouts and won 2 gold medals
> 
> 2. 1976 Black Belt Man of the Year
> 
> 3. Silambam is what



Answers:

1. Oliver L. Kirk in 1904

2. Chuck Norris

3. stick fighting  southern India


----------



## tshadowchaser

Advance Notice  because of the server change over on Monday I will post on Sunday but not answer until Tuesday


Only one multi part question today

Joe Lewis's birth date, year of death, and what did he die of/from


----------



## donald1

Two years ago the last day of august on the 31st (august 31st 2012) and died from a brain tumor


----------



## Buka

donald1 said:


> Two years ago the last day of august on the 31st (august 31st 2012) and died from a brain tumor




What Donald said. 

R.I.P, Joe.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Answers:

1. Joe Lewis  the martial artiest  
Born  March 7 1944 in Nightdale, N.C.  - died August 31 2012
winner of  United States Heavyweight Kickboxing Championship," "World Heavyweight Karate Championship,"  and "United States National Black Belt Kata Championship." 
On July 18 2011 he had surgery to remove a militant brain cancer   a year later on August 31 2012 he died  in Coatesville Veterans Medical Center   Coastesville , Pennsylvania
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.
Joseph Lewis Barrow  known as Joe Lewis  also know as the Brown Bomber
Born May 13, 1914   Died  April 12, 1981
Known as one of the Greatest Heavyweight Boxers of all times  Louis' championship reign lasted 140 consecutive months, during which he participated in 26 championship fights
Died of Cardiac Arrest


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. who was rated the number one fighter back in 1972 and 1973 by the United States Karate Association

2. The purification ritual  preformed by Sumo wrestlers is

3. founder of Shoriji Zendo-ryu Karate International


----------



## Buka

1. Allen Steen?

2. The throwing of salt.

3. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

1. who was rated the number one fighter back in 1972 and 1973 by the United States Karate Association

2. The purification ritual preformed by Sumo wrestlers is

3. founder of Shoriji Zendo-ryu Karate International 
Answers:

1. Gleen Keeney
2.  Chiri o kiru
3. Phillip Skornia


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. what is a Sumo wrestler who wins less than half his matches called ( no it is not loser)

2.Tae Kwon Do form (hung) named for the patriot who devoted his life to education  between 1876-1938

3. a Shichidan is what


----------



## donald1

3. 7th degree black belt


----------



## Takai

1) Makushita

2) Ahn Chang-Ho

3) Donald is correct.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. what is a Sumo wrestler who wins less than half his matches called ( no it is not loser)
> 
> 2.Tae Kwon Do form (hung) named for the patriot who devoted his life to education  between 1876-1938
> 
> 3. a Shichidan is what



Answers:

1. Makekoshi  ( well done Takai )
2. I was thinking of To-san
3. 7th dan is correct


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:  

1. the 2 stars of "The Yakuza"

2. the 2 stars of " The Challenge"

3. known as "King Kong" in karate competition in the 1960's


----------



## Takai

1) Robert Mitchum, Ken Takakura

2) Scott Glenn, Toshiro Mifuno 

3) No idea


----------



## Buka

1. Robert Mitchum and Brain Keith

2. Not familiar with that one.

3. Big Ed Dasniels?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. the 2 stars of "The Yakuza"
> 
> 2. the 2 stars of " The Challenge"
> 
> 3. known as "King Kong" in karate competition in the 1960's


 
Answers:

1. Robert Mitchu, and Ken Takakura
2. Scott Glenn and Toshiro Mifune
3. Ed Daniels  ( and yes he looked like a giant when in the ring)
BY the way Great answers guys


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Haiwan nagashi-uki  is what
2. in 1973 who founded the Hawaii State Karate Championships
3. who was the publisher of  "World Journal of the Martial Arts"


----------



## Takai

1) A deflecting block for the head.

2) Chuzo Tokata?

3) Guilford Publications


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Re: The 11/2/2014 ?s of the day, here's my 2 cents:

1. Former LA Laker Kareem Abdul Jabbar.
2. Several influences but mainly Daito-ryu ?
3. UC Riverside, home of the Highlanders.


----------



## Buka

1. Rising block

2. I don't know which way to guess. Ed Parker is probably the safest answer, could be a host of others. Lot of Martial Arts on the Islands.

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Haiwan nagashi-uki  is what
> 2. in 1973 who founded the Hawaii State Karate Championships
> 3. who was the publisher of  "World Journal of the Martial Arts"


 
Answers:
1. Japanese for "sweeping back-arm block"
2.  Chuzo Kotaka
3. Mike Anderson


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. the grand champion of the 1974 Top Ten Nationals in St. louis was
2. who founded the U.S. Wado-Kai Federation
3. 1972 Black Belt Judo compeditor of the year


----------



## donald1

i dont know these... i dont know any of theseso im going to guess.
1. chuck norris
2. morihei ueshiba
3. nobody? there wasnt a competition tgat year?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. the grand champion of the 1974 Top Ten Nationals in St. louis was
> 2. who founded the U.S. Wado-Kai Federation
> 3. 1972 Black Belt Judo compeditor of the year



Answers:

1. Howard Jackson
2. Yoshiaki Ajari
3. Doug Graham


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Author of "Personal Defense" ( was active in the South East Karate Association
2. Who came up with the term Tae Kwon Do, in 1955
3. Il Soo Sik Deh Ryun  is what


----------



## Takai

1) No idea

2) Choi Hong Hi

3) One step sparring


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Author of "Personal Defense" ( was active in the South East Karate Association
> 2. Who came up with the term Tae Kwon Do, in 1955
> 3. Il Soo Sik Deh Ryun  is what



Answers:

1. Christopher McLoughlin
2. General Choi Hong Hi
3. One step sparring


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Ssang Soo Ha Dan Mahk Kee is what
2. A Kanzaki is what
3. Pyrrhic is what


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Low X block.
2  - No idea.
3 - A victory of sorts, but one which wasn't really worth it.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey

3. A Pyrrhic victory is one that comes at too high a cost


----------



## donald1

once i met someone in college named kanzaki


----------



## Takai

1) DD got it.

2) Something taken to the extremes

3) A Spartan War dance


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Ssang Soo Ha Dan Mahk Kee is what
> 2. A Kanzaki is what
> 3. Pyrrhic is what


 
ANswers:

1. Two fisted (x) low block
2. A pin used by women of Japan for protection
3. Greek war dance


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. "Jiu Jitsu Coplete" was written by
2. Misu no kokoro  is what
3. 1980 Black Belt Judo Instructor of the year


----------



## Takai

1) Kiyose Nakae

2)Mind like water

3)Ed Maley


----------



## tshadowchaser

Takai is correct on all 3 

the only different answer I might give is on #2 and that would be "to calm the mind like the stillness of water"


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1.Japanese for Okinawan karate
2. Eizo Onishi founded what style of karate
3. who was the first American to win a companionship in Sumo


----------



## donald1

1. okinawa-te?


----------



## Takai

1) To-de (before 1926)

2) Koei-Kan Karate Do

3) Akebono Taro (Born Chad Haaheo Rowan)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1.Japanese for Okinawan karate
> 2. Eizo Onishi founded what style of karate
> 3. who was the first American to win a companionship in Sumo


 
Answers:
1. To te
2. Koei-kan Karate do
3. Jesse Kahaulua  ( I will not disput Takai's answer But Kahaula is the one I know of.  Takai  can you give me more information on Akebono Taro (Born Chad Haaheo Rowan)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. co star of the movie "little sister"
2. Kinhin  is what
3. was called "the fighting leatherneck"


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Meditation while walking (very popular in the sixties) 

3. That would be Walter Mattson, my wife's fist Sensei.


----------



## donald1

2. what buka said


----------



## Takai

tshadowchaser said:


> I will not disput Takai's answer But Kahaula is the one I know of.  Takai  can you give me more information on Akebono Taro (Born Chad Haaheo Rowan)



I will when I get a chance. However, class beckons ATM.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. co star of the movie "little sister"
> 2. Kinhin  is what
> 3. was called "the fighting leatherneck"



Answers:

1. Bruce Lee
2. Walking while meditation or between periods of meditation
3. Walter Mattson ( I'll bet his classes where "fun")


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Capoeira was developed where
2. Aiki yaiso is what
3. Japanese combat art of divine harmony


----------



## donald1

3. aiki jujutsu


----------



## clfsean

1 - Brazil


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Capoeira was developed where
> 2. Aiki yaiso is what
> 3. Japanese combat art of divine harmony



Answers:

1. Brazil
2. a basic excise of Aikido
3. Aiki jujutsu


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. Wille Adams was the owner of one of the largest karate studios in what city
2. Hiji- ate is what
3. 1969 black belt  karate instructor of the year


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Elbow smash

3.Gary Alexander?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Wille Adams was the owner of one of the largest karate studios in what city
> 2. Hiji- ate is what
> 3. 1969 black belt  karate instructor of the year



Answers:
1. Detroit ( this was a long time ago and I'm sure Detroit must have a different leader now)
2. elbow strike
3. Fumio Demura


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. discribe Nirvana in a few words
2. Hiraken is what
3. The year Henry Cho arrived in the United Staes


----------



## donald1

1. the ultimate spiritual goal!


----------



## Cirdan

2: Fore-knuckle fist


----------



## Buka

1. Completely and utterly stoned
2. fore-knuckle punch
3. Around 1960


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. discribe Nirvana in a few words
> 2. Hiraken is what
> 3. The year Henry Cho arrived in the United Staes



Answers:
1. State of one-ness with the universe
2. Four knuckle punch
3. 1960


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. David Carradine stared in what TV series (did you like the series)
2. Technical advisor for "The Manchurian Candidate"  ( the first version of the film)
3. Founder of Isshin Ryu school of Okinawan Karate


----------



## donald1

3. shikabuku, tatsuo


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. David Carradine stared in what TV series (did you like the series)
> 2. Technical advisor for "The Manchurian Candidate"  ( the first version of the film)
> 3. Founder of Isshin Ryu school of Okinawan Karate



Answers:
1. Kung Fu
2. Gordon Doversola
3. Tatsuo Shimabuku


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Yup Cha Gi  is what
2. Author of " Absorb What Is Useful"
3. A ex marine who was also an author and scholar on Oriental fighting arts  ( think back many years on this one)


----------



## donald1

1. a korean term often used in tkd which translates as; sidekick


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Yup Cha Gi  is what
> 2. Author of " Absorb What Is Useful"
> 3. A ex marine who was also an author and scholar on Oriental fighting arts  ( think back many years on this one)



Answers:
1.  side kick
2. Dan Inosanto
3. Don F.   Draeger


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Any Judo technique preformed from a standing posistion
2. Who introduced Kenpo Karate to the state of Rhode Island
3. Tobi-geri  is what


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. I'll say George Pesare. (if it isn't, it should have been) 

3. Jump Side Kick

P.S. I loved the series, Kung Fu.


----------



## donald1

3. jump kick
i think in order to be a side kick it has to have yoko in the title but maybe theres an acception
(i know this one cause i broke a board with it once  )


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Any Judo technique preformed from a standing posistion
> 2. Who introduced Kenpo Karate to the state of Rhode Island
> 3. Tobi-geri  is what



Answers:
1. Tachi-qaza
2. George Pasare
3. jump kick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Tae Kwon Do hyung named after a monk who introduced Buddhism to the Silla Dynasty in 686 A.D.
2. Major inner thigh throw in judo competition is called 
3. founder of the Southern California Karate Association (1955)


----------



## Takai

1) Won Hyo Hyung
2) Uchi Mata
3) Tsutomuto Oshima (but not until 1959 he entered the US in 1955 but the organization was not until 1959)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Tae Kwon Do hyung named after a monk who introduced Buddhism to the Silla Dynasty in 686 A.D.
> 2. Major inner thigh throw in judo competition is called
> 3. founder of the Southern California Karate Association (1955)


Answers:  Takai was correct with all 3 answers  congratulations


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. A Japanese karate master who appeared in "Diamonds are Forever"
2. who took 1st place at the Mid American Karate Championships in 1976,1978, and 1979
3. May have given the first public karate demonstration on Okinawa in 1902


----------



## Takai

1) Joe Robinson
2) Don't know
3) Anko Itosu


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. A Japanese karate master who appeared in "Diamonds are Forever"
> 2. who took 1st place at the Mid American Karate Championships in 1976,1978, and 1979
> 3. May have given the first public karate demonstration on Okinawa in 1902



Answers:
1. Keinosuke Enoeda  ( was whom I was looking for)
2. Sonny Onowo
3. Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Sesshin is what
2. Sotomakikomi is what
3. who played Bruce Lee's sister in  "Enter the Dragon"


----------



## Takai

1) A period of intense meditation
2) Drop Spinning Throw (Considered to be a sacrificial throw)
3) Betty Chung


----------



## donald1

1. it means touching the mind heart
3. betty chung


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Sesshin is what
> 2. Sotomakikomi is what
> 3. who played Bruce Lee's sister in  "Enter the Dragon"



Answers:
1, it is an intensive period of Zanzen  training
2. Outer winding throw ( again I agree with Takai's answer)
3 .Angela Mao


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Everett Eddy was called/referred to as 
2. Korean for Ten
3. 1972 Black Belt Jeet Kune Do artist of the year


----------



## donald1

1. monster man eddy


----------



## Takai

1) Donald got it
2) yoel or shib
5) Lee Jun-Fan


----------



## Buka

1. The Monster Man. (there were a few other names as well)

2. Yoel

3 Bruce


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Everett Eddy was called/referred to as
> 2. Korean for Ten
> 3. 1972 Black Belt Jeet Kune Do artist of the year



Answers:
1-3  your all correct  I need to find some harder questions


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Okinawan kata meaning " 8 steps at a time"
2. Black Belt competitor of the year 1979
3. who wrote " the National Collegiate Judo Handbook"


----------



## donald1

1. a kata in shito ryu commonly called; papuren
2. either ray mccallem or bill superfoot wallace
3. ken min


----------



## Buka

Stumped on all. Again.


----------



## Takai

Not trying to thread jack but I have one for you TShadow.

What was the name of the first production Bruce Lee was in?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Okinawan kata meaning " 8 steps at a time"
> 2. Black Belt competitor of the year 1979
> 3. who wrote " the National Collegiate Judo Handbook"


Answers:
1. Papuren
2. Ray McCallum
3. Kyung Ken Min




Takai said:


> Not trying to thread jack but I have one for you TShadow.
> 
> What was the name of the first production Bruce Lee was in?



Golden Gate Girl  he was a baby and carried onto the stage


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. A Korean "pressure point"  roundhouse kick to the neck
2. What is Chao- an
3. E-Dan is what


----------



## donald1

3. im assuming its a dan grading but not certain which one


----------



## Buka

I don't know any of the answers. But I'm really curious as to what E-Dan is.

On a side note - I hate getting kicked in the neck.


----------



## evelbug

E-Dan sounds like someone who got a black belt off the internet


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. A Korean "pressure point"  roundhouse kick to the neck
> 2. What is Chao- an
> 3. E-Dan is what



Answers:
1. Chun Jook
2. a Chinese philosophy of subduing one's opponents
3. Korean word for jumping


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Ashi-gatana is what
2. 1968 Black Belt Instructor of the year
3. Traditional Burmese Boxing


----------



## tshadowchaser

wow missed yesterday because I was so busy until night  and no answers maybe I'll leave this up till tomorrow


----------



## Buka

Sometimes you scare me. I couldn't find this thread....and not two minutes ago I wrote a note to the powers that be about it. Then POOF....there it is!

How you do dat, bro?


----------



## tshadowchaser

lol 
if you can not find it just look under forums and then general and scroll down in general till you find it


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Ashi-gatana is what
> 2. 1968 Black Belt Instructor of the year
> 3. Traditional Burmese Boxing



Answers:
1. Striking with the sword edge of the foot
2. Tsutomu Oshima
3. Bando


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Ashi- Harai  is what
2. In wrestling who was know as 'The Superstar"
3.. Mike Swan was Black Belt competitor of the year in what year


----------



## donald1

1. leg sweep!
2. thats easy even i know this one  SUPERSTAR BILLY GRAHAM!

im the man of the hour the man with the power too sweet to be sour!
-billy graham


----------



## jks9199

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. Striking with the sword edge of the foot
> 2. Tsutomu Oshima
> 3. Bando



Minor quibble, put out more for information than correction.  Bando is more along the lines of "budo" or "wushu" or "martial arts".  Some definitions are the "way of discipline" or "the way of the disciplined warrior."  Traditional Burmese Boxing is Lethwei or Bama Lethwei.  It's one element in the overall grouping of Bando, kind of like Kickboxing could be seen as a subset of the over all grouping of Sport Karate.  (Yes, I know very simplified, there.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thanks for that explanation that is what I'm looking for when I mess up


----------



## Buka

1. A "pull them and sweep them" move.

2. Superstar Billy Graham. (he was fun to watch)

3. Don't know the name


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Ashi- Harai  is what
> 2. In wrestling who was know as 'The Superstar"
> 3.. Mike Swan was Black Belt competitor of the year in what year



Answers
1. a foot sweep
2. Billy Graham
3. 1982


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions
1. who sang "Eye Of The Tiger"
2. William Cho's most famous student
3. A Urumi is what


----------



## Buka

1. Survivor. (we used to warm up to that song, it was fun and got you pumping)

2. Ed Parker was probably the most famous. But he trained a whole slew of well known guys.

3. Don't know.


----------



## donald1

dont know...


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions
> 1. who sang "Eye Of The Tiger"
> 2. William Cho's most famous student
> 3. A Urumi is what



Answers:
1. . Survivor
2. Ed Parker
3. a spring sword unique to South India


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions
1. A Nakadaka-ippon-ken is what
2. 1982 Black Belt competitor of the year
3. founder of the U.S. Congressional Tae Kwon Do Clu


----------



## Buka

1. Noogies!

2. I remember that year, remember the guy. Steve AssHat GoScrewYourself

3. Don't know. Was it a Congressman or a martial Arts guy?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions
> 1. A Nakadaka-ippon-ken is what
> 2. 1982 Black Belt competitor of the year
> 3. founder of the U.S. Congressional Tae Kwon Do Clu


Answers:
1. A middle finger one knukle punch
2. ROFLMAO...........II messed up  lets try tis one again once I rewrite it you will understand
3. Jhoon Rhee


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Black Belt 1982 JUDO competitor of the year
2. 1981  Black Belt Instructor of the year 
3. mawashi-zuki is what


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Black Belt 1982 JUDO competitor of the year
> 2. 1981  Black Belt Instructor of the year
> 3. mawashi-zuki is what




Leaving this one up till tomorrow


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Black Belt 1982 JUDO competitor of the year
> 2. 1981  Black Belt Instructor of the year
> 3. mawashi-zuki is what



Answers:
1. Mike Swain
2. Ernie Reyes Jr.
3. Roundhouse kick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Morote- uke is what
2. Carl Douglas  wrote and sang what
3. a tatami is what


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Everybody is Kung Fu Fighting!

3. A straw mat. That might be the first word I learned in the arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Morote- uke is what
> 2. Carl Douglas  wrote and sang what
> 3. a tatami is what



Answers:
1. a Japanese double forearm block
2. Everybody is kung fu fighting
3.  a straw mat


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Yusul  means what
2. literal translation of Karate
3. what dose "ka" mean


----------



## Buka

1. I think it's a Korean version of American Karate.

2. I ain't touching that one. Nope, not me. 

3. Don't know.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Yusul  means what
> 2. literal translation of Karate
> 3. what dose "ka" mean



Answers:
1. Korean for "soft art"
2. Let go with "empty hands"
3. it means "people who"


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Star of "Shaolin Wooden Men"
2. A Kyosaku is what
3. AJK stands for what


----------



## Buka

Shut me out on all three.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Star of "Shaolin Wooden Men"
> 2. A Kyosaku is what
> 3. AJK stands for what



Answers:
1. Jackie Chan
2. A stick used by Zen masters to arouse students
3. All Japan Kyudo


----------



## Tez3

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. Jackie Chan
> 2. A stick used by Zen masters to* arouse students*
> 3. All Japan Kyudo



why did they arouse students?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Meaning to awaken or bring back to the correct meditative state


----------



## Tez3

tshadowchaser said:


> Meaning to awaken or bring back to the correct meditative state



I don't think that is arousal.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Shittsui is what
2. who where the husband and wife team that founded the Professional Karate Association  back in the day
3. in professional wrestling who where the 2 people known as Nature Boy


----------



## Buka

1. Don't know

2. Don and Judy Quine

3. Rick Flair?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Shittsui is what
> 2. who where the husband and wife team that founded the Professional Karate Association  back in the day
> 3. in professional wrestling who where the 2 people known as Nature Boy



Answers:
1. Japanese for Hammer Knee
2. Don and Judy Quine
3. Rick Flair and Buddy Rodgers and Buddy Landel


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 
1. In Japanese Karate to strike with the sole of the foot
2. Pro Wrestler known as the " Boogey Woogey Man"
3. Ashikubi-wasi is what  ( did we do this one before?)


----------



## Buka

1. I don't know. I think I used to, though.

2. Handsome Jimmy V!

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. In Japanese Karate to strike with the sole of the foot
> 2. Pro Wrestler known as the " Boogey Woogey Man"
> 3. Ashikubi-wasi is what  ( did we do this one before?)



Answers:
1. Ashi no ura
2. Jimmy Valiant
3. a JUDO ankle locking technique


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:

1. What 2 actors played the body guards for Mr. Han in "Enter the Dragon"
2. Yang Sze is famous for playing whom
3. Fudo is what


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Not sure, but I recall both Bolo Yeung and Jackie Chan as being in that film. I just don't recall the roles they played.
2 - Yang Sze is Bolo Yeung, so I am going to guess... Mr Hans bodyguard.  Plus one of the bad guys in _*Bloodsport*_, and plenty of other B movies.
3 - No idea.


----------



## Buka

1. Bolo. Not sure who else. (Heck, I never knew Bolo had a real name)

2. No idea

3. Don't think I've ever heard that term. Can't wait to hear the answer, though.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. What 2 actors played the body guards for Mr. Han in "Enter the Dragon"
> 2. Yang Sze is famous for playing whom
> 3. Fudo is what



Answers:
1. Bob Wall and Yang Sze
2. Bolo Yueng
3. to stay motionless


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. who was the Japanese pro wrestler known as "JUMBO"
2. an energy that flows through the body is sometimes called
3. Chiato-to is what


----------



## Buka

My God, I had a senior moment there. I forgot Bob Wall? I forgot O'hara!

That kind of scares me.


----------



## clfsean

2 - The Force.


----------



## Buka

1. Used to be a Japanese guy back a while ago, can't remember.

2 Chi

3. Not even a guess on that one.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. who was the Japanese pro wrestler known as "JUMBO"
> 2. an energy that flows through the body is sometimes called
> 3. Chiato-to is what



Answers:
1. Tommy Tsuruta
2. Chi
3. an ancient form of Chinese wrestling


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. name 2 pro wrestlers who where called "Chief"
2. Chang Ch'uan is what
3. a once popular  (mid 1970 -late 1980's) Hawaiian wrestler


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. name 2 pro wrestlers who where called "Chief"
> 2. Chang Ch'uan is what
> 3. a once popular  (mid 1970 -late 1980's) Hawaiian wrestler



2 - Long Fist


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. Tommy Tsuruta
> 2. Chi
> 3. an ancient form of Chinese wrestling



Chiato-to?? Where did you happen to see this? I'm curious because I've never heard/seen that before. I've only seen Jiao-di or Jiao-li (depending) for old wrestling before the Nanjing use of "Shuai Jiao".


----------



## tshadowchaser

clfsean said:


> Chiato-to?? Where did you happen to see this? I'm curious because I've never heard/seen that before. I've only seen Jiao-di or Jiao-li (depending) for old wrestling before the Nanjing use of "Shuai Jiao".



from an old group of papers I have from the early 80's  also mentioned in a "panther publication"  If it is not correct I apologize but it is what I had for information


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> from an old group of papers I have from the early 80's  also mentioned in a "panther publication"  If it is not correct I apologize but it is what I had for information



Nah s'all good... curiosity on my part!


----------



## Buka

Chief Jay Strongbow, and ......was Wahoo Mcdaniel called Chief?

2. Don't know.

3. Yokozuna


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. name 2 pro wrestlers who where called "Chief"
> 2. Chang Ch'uan is what
> 3. a once popular  (mid 1970 -late 1980's) Hawaiian wrestler



Answers:
2. Long Fist
3. Ricky Steamboat
and now number 1.
High Chief Peter Maivia
Chief Wahoo Mcdaniel
Chief Jay Strongbow
Chief Billy White Wolf
Chief Thundercloud
Chief Big Heart
Chief Chewacki (1)
Chief Chewacki (2)
Chief Kit Fox
Chief Little Eagle
Chief Little Wolf
Chief Thunderbird
Chief Thunder Mountain
Chief War Cloud
Chief White Cloud
Chief White Eagle
Chief White Owl
Chief War Eagle


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. who introduced GOJU_RYU to Australia
2. hichikyu and shichikyu mean what
3. who gave the most remembered demonstration of 1964 and where was it


----------



## tshadowchaser

leaving this up till Monday


----------



## Buka

Don't know the first two. Been racking my brain about the third one. Was Bruce Lee at Ed Parkers tourny that year? I seem to think that was later on, maybe 66 or 67, so I'm kind of stumped and stuck in 64.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. who introduced GOJU_RYU to Australia
> 2. hichikyu and shichikyu mean what
> 3. who gave the most remembered demonstration of 1964 and where was it



Answers:
1. Mervyn Oakley
2. Hachikyu = eighth rank,  Shichikyu = seventh grade rank
3. Bruce Lee


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. wrote " Bushido: The Warriors Code"
2. Sean and Chan in " An Eye For An Eye" where played by
3. AKCKF is what


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. wrote " Bushido: The Warriors Code"
> 2. Sean and Chan in " An Eye For An Eye" where played by
> 3. AKCKF is what



I am leaving these up for a day but adding :

4. In 1989 Rutger Hauer made a martial arts movie what where the 2 names the movie was put out with
5. what famous movie did *Toshiro Mifune star in in 1956*


----------



## Steve

tshadowchaser said:


> I am leaving these up for a day but adding :
> 
> 4. In 1989 Rutger Hauer made a martial arts movie what where the 2 names the movie was put out with
> 5. what famous movie did *Toshiro Mifune star in in 1956*


 I don't know the others, but 4 is Blind Fury, aka Zatoichi. 

Guessing on number 5:  Seven Samurai?  It was around then.


----------



## Buka

1. Don't remember. ( I think I have the book)

2.Chuck Norris....and that other guy.

3. Don't know

4. Blind Fury (love it) I didn't know it had another title. Favorite scene - when their swords are locked at the hilt and Haur touches the other's face and says wryly, "Ah, Japanese.

5. Gotta be The Seven Samurai. (which later spawned The Magnificent Seven


----------



## tshadowchaser

1. wrote " Bushido: The Warriors Code"
2. Sean and Chan in " An Eye For An Eye" where played by
3. AKCKF is what[/QUOTE]
4. In 1989 Rutger Hauer made a martial arts movie what where the 2 names the movie was put out with
5. what famous movie did *Toshiro Mifune star in in 1956*

Answers:
1. Inazo Nitobe
2. Chuck Norris and Mako
3. All Japan Collegiate Karate-do Federation
4. Blind Fury also called  Blind Swordsman     ( The Blind Swordsman also called Zatoichi is actually a different film starring Takeshi Kitano)
5. The Seven Samurai   (I loved this version of the film the new version stinks)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Star of Silent Rage
2. writers of "Championship Kenpo"
3. Black Belt 1976 Judo competitor of the year


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Chuck Norris (the answer is _*always*_ Chuck Norris).
2 - Steve Sanders (available at Amazon.com...).
3 - No idea. I suck at this.


----------



## Buka

1. Chuck. (Dirty Dog is right, the answer should always be Chuck Norris!) 

2. I'll go with Steve Sanders

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Star of Silent Rage
> 2. writers of "Championship Kenpo"
> 3. Black Belt 1976 Judo competitor of the year



Answers:
1. Chuck Norris
2. Steve Sanders and Donnie Williams
3. Pat Burris


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Name the members of the  "Professional Karate Magazine" 1973 Hall Of Fame


----------



## Buka

I probably still have that damn issue.  

It's probably a list of the usual suspects, all of whom make me smile a little.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Name the members of the  "Professional Karate Magazine" 1973 Hall Of Fame



Answer:
1. Mike Stone, Jim Harrison, Jhoon Rhee, Byong Yu, Joe Lewis, Bill Wallace, Bruce Lee


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Morote-zuki is what
2. a Hachimaki is what
3. who founded the "Wu Tang Martial Arts Development Center" in Taiwan (1955)


----------



## Steve

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 3. who founded the "Wu Tang Martial Arts Development Center" in Taiwan (1955)


Was it ODB or Method Man?


----------



## Buka

I think a Hachimake is a headband I wore when I wanted to feel cool. It didn't work, but I still wore it.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Morote-zuki is what
> 2. a Hachimaki is what
> 3. who founded the "Wu Tang Martial Arts Development Center" in Taiwan (1955)


Questions:
1. Japanese for 2 handed punch
2. a cloth worn around the forehead (to restrict sweating)
3. Yun Lin


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. a Bisento is what
2. Da Ri is what
3. who wrote " What Is True Self-Defense"


----------



## Buka

Don't know. I think a Bisento might be a knife of some kind. Maybe.


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. a Bisento is what
> 2. Da Ri is what
> 3. who wrote " What Is True Self-Defense"



1 - Japanese version of the Chinese Guan Do... a halberd.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. a Bisento is what
> 2. Da Ri is what
> 3. who wrote " What Is True Self-Defense"



Answers:
1. Basically a broad bladed spear ( a  Guan do would be a good example)
2. Korean for leg
3. Dr. James Mitose


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. the heart is affected by what element in Chinese medician
2. Thomas Lapuppet was a student of what shotokan instructor
3. which internal art (Chinese) is supposedly the oldest( tia chi, hsing-I, etc.)


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. the heart is affected by what element in Chinese medician
> 2. Thomas Lapuppet was a student of what shotokan instructor
> 3. which internal art (Chinese) is supposedly the oldest( tia chi, hsing-I, etc.)



1 -- fire

3 -- depends on your school of thought, truly.
Taiji is practiced in Chen Village at the end of the Ming, start of the Qing. Isn't systematized until Qing.
Xingyi Quan shows up around late Ming with it being best known from the Dai family Xinyi as the precursor.
Bagua Zhang wasn't systematized until Dong Haichuan in the near end of Qing dynasty but the Taoist practice of circle walking is really old.

There's also Yi Jin Jing, Xi Sui Jing, Ba Duan Jin, Wu Qin Xi, etc... for qigong practices that are _related to _martial arts but aren't specifically martial arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. the heart is affected by what element in Chinese medician
> 2. Thomas Lapuppet was a student of what shotokan instructor
> 3. which internal art (Chinese) is supposedly the oldest( tia chi, hsing-I, etc.)


Answers:
1. Fire
2. George Cofield
3. I'll defer to clfsean on this answer (my old records/notes had Hsing-i listed but I am most likely incorrect)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Kangeiko is what
2. who wrote "Shukokai Karate Kata"
3. what element affects the lungs in Chinese medicine


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Kangeiko is what
> 2. who wrote "Shukokai Karate Kata"
> 3. what element affects the lungs in Chinese medicine



3 - metal


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. Fire
> 2. George Cofield
> 3. I'll defer to clfsean on this answer (my old records/notes had Hsing-i listed but I am most likely incorrect)



3 - Nah I'm sure your notes are correct for the time that they were put together. But with everything, as research increases, somethings change. With the Yueh Fei legend attached to Xingyi, it could post as far as a the Southern Song Dynasty, but that's accepted almost across the board as legend. It's liked, but readily accepted like Paul Bunyon, Pecos Bill & John Henry.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Kangeiko is what
> 2. who wrote "Shukokai Karate Kata"
> 3. what element affects the lungs in Chinese medicine



Answers:
1. cold weather training
2. Thomas Morris
3. metal


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. tofu is made from what
2. recognized as the French karate champion in 1968
3. name 2 of the oldest written records that account for the beginnings of Japanese history


----------



## Steve

Questions:
1. tofu is made from what - Soy
2. recognized as the French karate champion in 1968 - Don't know
3. name 2 of the oldest written records that account for the beginnings of Japanese history - I know this is incorrect, but the oldest Japanese work I'm familiar with is the Tale of Genji, which is not a historical book as much as it's an early soap opera.


----------



## Buka

No idea about the Japanese writings.

Dominick Valara I think is the French Karate man. 

Tofu is combination made from gelatinous snot and and old Jimmy Carter campaign posters.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. tofu is made from what
> 2. recognized as the French karate champion in 1968
> 3. name 2 of the oldest written records that account for the beginnings of Japanese history


Answers:
1. soy
2. Jean Pierre Lavorato
3. The Koji-ki and the Nihongi     ( I did like Steve's answer)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. nickname of wrestler Jimmy Snuka
2. Chien-shu is what
3. Mae-geri is what


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - "Superfly" (bring on flashbacks to cheesy '70's blacksploitation films...)
2 - I dunno... But Dr Shu Chien was a pioneer in cardiology... A lot of the diagnostic testing done today is based on his work.
3 - One of several varieties of front kick.


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. nickname of wrestler Jimmy Snuka
> 2. Chien-shu is what
> 3. Mae-geri is what



1 -- Superfly

2 -- It could be a bad transliteration of either Jian-shu (sword practice/play) or Quan-shu (fist practice/play). It'd need to see the character. Or it could be Fujianese pronunciation of Jian-shu maybe. 

3 -- Front kick?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. nickname of wrestler Jimmy Snuka
> 2. Chien-shu is what
> 3. Mae-geri is what




Answers:
clfsean was correct on all of the answers, ( Chien-shu =Sword play or art of the sword)


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. famous  pro wrestler that was a former marine
2. founder of the" West Coast Demo team"
3. Black Belt 1983 Judo instructor of the year


----------



## tshadowchaser

I'll leave the above up for another day


----------



## Buka

Sargent Slaughter.

Ed Parker

Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. famous  pro wrestler that was a former marine
> 2. founder of the" West Coast Demo team"
> 3. Black Belt 1983 Judo instructor of the year



Answers:
1. Sgt. Slaughter
2.Ernie Reyes
3. Leo White


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. author of "Techniques of Okinawan Shorin-ryu"
2.Bahl is what
3. winner of Mas Oyama's World Kyokushinkai Karate Championships in 1970 and 1973


----------



## Buka

1. John Alexander, maybe.

2. Heel stomp?

3. Don't know


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. author of "Techniques of Okinawan Shorin-ryu"
> 2.Bahl is what
> 3. winner of Mas Oyama's World Kyokushinkai Karate Championships in 1970 and 1973



Answers:
1. Lation Gonzales
2. Korean for foot
3. Takeshi Oishi


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. winner of the 4th All Japan Karate-do Open Tournament
2. Okinawan brass knuckles are called
3. first American to achieve 5th degree black belt in Judo


----------



## Buka

I don't know any of those answers. But the Okinawan brass knuckle question sure has me fascinated.

I'm imagining a fast reverse punch to my ribs with them suckers. Not a happy thought.


----------



## Cirdan

2: Tekko? 

Knuckledusters are illegal here in Norway btw, also in the UK, Germany and many other countries.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. winner of the 4th All Japan Karate-do Open Tournament
> 2. Okinawan brass knuckles are called
> 3. first American to achieve 5th degree black belt in Judo



Answers:
1. Miyuki Miura
2. Tekko
3. Emillio Bruno


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. name the states in Karate Illustrated region number 7
2. who wrote "Sport of Judo"
3. Samadhi is what


----------



## tshadowchaser

questions still up and unanswered from yesterday


----------



## jks9199

tshadowchaser said:


> questions still up and unanswered from yesterday


I'll guess, I suppose:

1. Washington, Oregon,California
2. Kano
3. Indian delicacy?


----------



## Cirdan

3. Enlightenment


----------



## Tez3

Non Americans have no chance of answering no 1 I'm afraid,
 2 is Kobayashi 
 3 is as Cirdan said enlightenment.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. name the states in Karate Illustrated region number 7
> 2. who wrote "Sport of Judo"
> 3. Samadhi is what


Answers:
1. Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky
2. Harold Sharp
3. enlightenment is a good answer


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Nickname of old time American wrestler Rocky Johnson
2. Ko Whan is what
3. who wrote "the Pinnacle of Karate"


----------



## Buka

1. Is that The Rock's dad? Can't remember his wrestling name if it is.

2. No idea

3. I think I read that a long time ago. Gary Alexander?


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Nickname of old time American wrestler Rocky Johnson
> 2. Ko Whan is what
> 3. who wrote "the Pinnacle of Karate"


Answers:
1. the Soulman
2. Korean for groin
3. Robert Trias


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Okinawain kata meaning " to penetrate the fortress"
2. taught a course at the University of New York called "Zen and the Martial Arts of Japan"
3. wrote " The Essence of Self-Defense"


----------



## Takai

1) Passai Dai
2) Hidy Ochiai
3) Hidy Ochiai


----------



## tshadowchaser

WOW 
Takai got them all correct
and I thought I was being sneaky with 2 and 3 LOL


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. A.S. Henery Cho was Black Belt Man of the Year in what year
2. Japanese God of Swordsmiths
3. Who Pioneered the martial arts program in the Strategic Air Command


----------



## Buka

Don't remember the year of the first one, no idea of the second.....but man, I'm really curious on the last one. Cool question.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. A.S. Henery Cho was Black Belt Man of the Year in what year
> 2. Japanese God of Swordsmiths
> 3. Who Pioneered the martial arts program in the Strategic Air Command


Answers:
1. 1971
2. Inari
3. Emilio Bruno


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Zori are what
2. Korean for "middle knife-hand block back stance
3. Authored "Wing Chun: The Deceptive Hand"


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Japanese flipflops.
2 - Back stance is dwitkubi and middle knifehand block is momtong sonnal makki, although this could be further specified as jecho (palm up) o-po (palm down), se woo (vertical), ahn (moving outside to inside), bakkat (inside to outside), etc.
3 - I'd have to google-cheat to answer this one...


----------



## Takai

3) Douglas Wong


----------



## tshadowchaser

you folk are getting to good at this  
DD is correct on 1 and 2  and Takai is correct on #3   great work


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 
1. name and date of Joe Lewis's first tournament title
2. first televised karate tournament on American TV
3. founder of the Tong Dojo in Brooklyn,N.Y.


----------



## Buka

1. I should know this. But I can't remember.

2. Man, that's a great question. I'm not really sure. Was Aaron Banks' Oriental World of Self Defense? (or whatever the hell it was called)

3. I think I used to know that. Duh.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. name and date of Joe Lewis's first tournament title
> 2. first televised karate tournament on American TV
> 3. founder of the Tong Dojo in Brooklyn,N.Y.



Answers:
1. 1966 Jhoon Rhee's National Karate Tournament
2. 1965 Jhoon Rhee's National Karate Tournament 
3. George Cofield


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. What sneakers will Buka be wearing tomorrow during the game and Which team will Buka be cheering for during the game
2.  who wrote a series of articles on "Angular Attack"
3. Yama is what


----------



## clfsean

3 - Mountain in Japanese


----------



## Buka

3. Don't know what Yama is.

2. Joe Lewis. (learned about in my kitchen)

1. My Pats sneakers of course.







Which come with an air pump for, you know, deflated footballs and stuff.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. What sneakers will Buka be wearing tomorrow during the game and Which team will Buka be cheering for during the game
> 2.  who wrote a series of articles on "Angular Attack"
> 3. Yama is what



Answers:
1.  yep figured it would be those sneakers
2. Joe Lewis
3. mountain may be correct but it is also the second branch of the "Yogic Tree" in Yoga


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Korean general and founder of Tae Kwon Do
2. Nihon Nukite is what
3. Okinawan Karate master who had the name of "Bushi" and "Tode"


----------



## Dirty Dog

You're looking for General CHOI, Hong Hi. But he's not the father of Tae Kwon Do. He's the founder of the Oh Do Kwan and the ITF. But Tae Kwon Do had numerous parents. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Dirty Dog thanks for that information


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Korean general and founder of Tae Kwon Do
> 2. Nihon Nukite is what
> 3. Okinawan Karate master who had the name of "Bushi" and "Tode"



3 - Sakugawa I think


----------



## Cirdan

2 - Two finger strike, I believe there are several versions. 
3 - "Tode" would be Sakugawa, but "Bushi" definitely makes me think of Sokon Matsumura.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Korean general and founder of Tae Kwon Do
> 2. Nihon Nukite is what
> 3. Okinawan Karate master who had the name of "Bushi" and "Tode"



Answers:
1. about 3 posts above this is a great answer by DD
2. 2 finger spear hand 
3. Sokon Matsumura was known by both names,  Sakugawa was also known as Tode


----------



## tshadowchaser

People I have no problems with anyone disagreeing with my answers or correcting me when I may be wrong and I thank all who have done so


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Corps A Corps   is what
2. Black Belt instructor of the year 1982
3. Zarco Mordric pioneered karate in what country


----------



## donald1

1. Corps-à-corps, a style of fencing/ french for "body-to-body"


----------



## Dirty Dog

donald1 said:


> 1. Corps-à-corps, a style of fencing/ french for "body-to-body"



Almost. It's not really a _*style*_ of fencing, so much as an event that may occur during sword sparring. It just refers to the two people being super close and is basically the perfect time for a one line zinger.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Corps A Corps   is what
> 2. Black Belt instructor of the year 1982
> 3. Zarco Mordric pioneered karate in what country


Answers:
1. it is a fencing term used to describe body to body contact between opponents
2. Remy Presas
3. Yugoslavia


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Tessubo-jutsu is what
2. Minomushi no jitsu  was what
3. Official Karate Magazine voted whom into its 1980 Legion of Honnor


----------



## Buka

I don't know any of the answers.

Official Karate magazine...is that still around? Brings back old memories.


----------



## donald1

yeah... i don't know any of these either


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Tessubo-jutsu is what
> 2. Minomushi no jitsu  was what
> 3. Official Karate Magazine voted whom into its 1980 Legion of Honnor



Answers:
1. a technique of using a long iron bar
2. making a Samurai of high rank betray his lord (if anyone disagrees let me know)
3. Sam Chapman           (for information on the magazine  About - Official Karate Magazine 
Home - Official Karate Magazine


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. a Mook Jong is what
2. Tatsuo Shimabuku is associated with what art
3. Tsurikomigoshi is what


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. a Mook Jong is what
> 2. Tatsuo Shimabuku is associated with what art
> 3. Tsurikomigoshi is what



1 -- literally a Wood Post ... Mook Yan Jong would be "proper" name for the "Wood Man Post (Dummy)" of TCMA fame. 

2 -- Okinawan Isshin-Ryu


----------



## Cirdan

3: a variation of the hip throw.


----------



## Buka

2. Isshin-Ryu


----------



## Buka

tshadowchaser,
Can I post tomorrow's questions? (They're from movies and TV.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. a Mook Jong is what
> 2. Tatsuo Shimabuku is associated with what art
> 3. Tsurikomigoshi is what



People are getting to good at this
Answers:


clfsean said:


> 1 -- literally a Wood Post ... Mook Yan Jong would be "proper" name for the "Wood Man Post (Dummy)" of TCMA fame.
> 
> 2 -- Okinawan Isshin-Ryu





Cirdan said:


> 3: a variation of the hip throw.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Buka  the thread is yours for tomorrow or a few days your choice 
and the questions are????/


----------



## Buka

*1* - In the soon to be released film "Hands of Stone" about boxing legend Roberto Duran, Duran will be played by actor Edgar Ramriz.
Duran's legendary trainer Ray Arcel will be played by Robert De Niro.
What eight time Grammy Award winning singer will play Duran's most famed opponent, Sugar Ray Leonard?

*2* - Chuck Norris first appeared on screen, in an uncredited role, in which one of these 1960's films

A. Dean Martin's "The Wrecking Crew"

B. James Coburn's "Our Man Flint"

C. Anthony Quinn's "Requiem for a Heavyweight

*3* - How is the UFC and the current TV show, Hawaii 5-0, historically linked?

I'll post answers on Friday.


----------



## tshadowchaser

darn I can actualy answer some of these
1. Usher but all the talk is not about his playing Sugar Ray Lenard it is about a different type of scene in the film
2.  the wrecking crew  (ed Parker was also in it)  Chuck was not in Requiem for a Heavyweight but there sure was one famous boxer in it
3.  no clue


----------



## Buka

Answers

1. Usher is correct. (Tshadowchaser - what's the controversy over?)

2. The Wrecking Crew is correctamundo! (man, we're old!) And, yeah, pretty historical have Cassius Clay in Requiem)

3. Kamekona Tupuloa, a recurring character on Hawaii 5-0 who runs a shrimp truck, pilots a helicopter and works with the 5-0 team as a confidential informant is played by actor Taylor Tuli Wily. 
He fought the very first fight in the history of the UFC, under the name Teila Tuli, competing against Gerard Gordeau.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Usher has a big sex scene in the movie (at this time) and there is more talk about that than his boxing scenes

on another note this has been a long long day for me and I'll post questions tomorrow unless Buka wants to have a go again


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Back in 1952 or so "the Great Togo" was a wrestler what was his real name
2. at one point "The Great Togo" had his two "brothers" wrestling with him what where mat names
3. what where the "brothers" real names 
4. What martial art(s) did they know

No cheating on this one it is a real test of your historical martial arts knowledge


----------



## Buka

Argghhhhh! I used to have a card (like basball cards) with him on it. Wish I still had it, not for the value, but because it's a really cool curio.

I'm trying to remember which guy it was. Maybe the guy who played Oddjob in the Bond movie, maybe another guy I'm thinking off - who's name I can't remember either.

Any hints? Was he a Judo man? Or a jiu-jitsu man? Did he and his bothers wrestle as part of a tag team?


----------



## tshadowchaser

OK  I'll be nice and give a couple hints:     actually one answer
 the Great Togo was Gerald Okamura, a Nisei Japanese
now the other 2 who where called "brothers"  one was a a high ranking judoka and the other a Karate person
the Karate person it is said won  270 matches in less than 3 minutes each  most by one punch.

OK Buka thats the only hints   take a wild guess or if you have a  The September 1952 edition of _"Ring"_ magazine there should be a picture of them and a one page article.  I'll give the answers tomorrow and a link
opps I seemed to have answered 2 questions  1 and 4


----------



## Buka

1. Gerald Okamura

2.

3.

4. karate and Judo

Bwahaha!  (thanks for those answers!) I'm lost on this one, brother. I can see him in my mind, but I might be confusing him with other old wreslting memories.
I wish I had the old issue of Ring magazine. I used to collect them, but they're all gone now.


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Back in 1952 or so "the Great Togo" was a wrestler what was his real name
> 2. at one point "The Great Togo" had his two "brothers" wrestling with him what where mat names
> 3. what where the "brothers" real names
> 4. What martial art(s) did they know
> 
> No cheating on this one it is a real test of your historical martial arts knowledge



Answers: 
1. Gerald Okamura
2. _"Ko Togo"_, and _"Mas Togo".
3. Kokichi Endo  and  Mas Oyama
4. Judo  and Karate_

Mas Oyama in America by Graham Noble


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Manriki _ kusari  is what
2. Tat shinto gatame is what
3. who was the sponser of the riental World of Martial Arts


----------



## Cirdan

1: A short weighted chain used for striking.

2: Mounted head hold, not very effective as strangulation sometimes refered to as the "pesant strangler"


----------



## Buka

1. That chain thing. It was one of the first weapons I saw in a dojo. Loved watching folks swing it.

2. Don't know.

3. Aaron Banks?


----------



## donald1

1. Chain weapon! Kinda like nunckaku but mostly chain


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Manriki _ kusari  is what
> 2. Tat shinto gatame is what
> 3. who was the sponser of the riental World of Martial Arts



Answers: 
1. Chain techniques is close enough 
2. Virtical four corner hold on Judo
3. Aron Banks


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. LI Chi is what
2. Ushiro kesa gatame  is what
3. Official Karate Magazine man of the year 1979


----------



## donald1

2. Judo hold!


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. LI Chi is what
> 2. Ushiro kesa gatame  is what
> 3. Official Karate Magazine man of the year 1979



Answers:
1. The  "Book of Ceremonies and Rites" in Confucianism 
2. Jud rear cross chest hold
3. Joe Corley


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Who founded the Long Beach Internationals? 
2. who Founded 'Warrior Magazine"
3. Chinese God of Scholars


----------



## clfsean

1 - Ed Parker

3 - Wenchang Wang or Kui Xing depending on who you ask. There's a technique in Choy Lay Fut ... Foi Sing Tek Dao ... Scholar God Kicks the Bushel ... Foi Sing / Kui Xing  ...


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Who founded the Long Beach Internationals?
> 2. who Founded 'Warrior Magazine"
> 3. Chinese God of Scholars


Answers:
1. Ed Parker
2. Al Weiss
3.  K'uei Hsing   (( clfsean would this answer also be correct??  my information is sometimes old and may not be correct))


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Whe Gung is what
2. Dynamic Kicks was written by 
3. who founded Kajukenbo


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. Ed Parker
> 2. Al Weiss
> 3.  K'uei Hsing   (( clfsean would this answer also be correct??  my information is sometimes old and may not be correct))



3 -- yup ... Kui Xing / K'uei Hsing would most likely be the exact same, but difference between Romanization styles. The name I listed, Foi Sing, is Cantonese.


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Whe Gung is what
> 2. Dynamic Kicks was written by
> 3. who founded Kajukenbo




1 -- ?? What the reference? I've never seen "Whe" used for Romanization? Wai Gung? Wei Gung? You can let me know without giving up the goods...


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Whe Gung is what
> 2. Dynamic Kicks was written by
> 3. who founded Kajukenbo


Answers:
1. (sorry folks I spelled this incorrectly) It should have been Weh Gung  a Korean term for External Power
2. Chung Lee
3. I know there where more than one founder but I'll just name Adriano Emperado


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Tomari-te was practiced in what town
2. Japanese for hour glass stance
3. what is the name of the first American to study at the Kodokan


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Answers:
> 1. (sorry folks I spelled this incorrectly) It should have been Weh Gung  a Korean term for External Power
> 2. Chung Lee
> 3. I know there where more than one founder but I'll just name Adriano Emperado


1 --- OOOOOOOHHHHHHH ... I was thinking they meant Wai Gung (same definition) ... sweet


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Tomari-te was practiced in what town
> 2. Japanese for hour glass stance
> 3. what is the name of the first American to study at the Kodokan



1 -- Tomari

2 -- Hangsetsu-dachi IIRC


----------



## tshadowchaser

1.  


tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Tomari-te was practiced in what town
> 2. Japanese for hour glass stance
> 3. what is the name of the first American to study at the Kodokan


Answers:
1. Tomari
2. Sanchi-dachi
3. Professor Ladd


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Sai-min jitsu is what
2. seiken is what
3. Tessen-jutsu is what


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Sai-min jitsu is what
> 2. seiken is what
> 3. Tessen-jutsu is what



I'll leave these up until tomorrow then answer them


----------



## Steve

tshadowchaser said:


> I'll leave these up until tomorrow then answer them


From another thread I know that tessenjutsu is the iron fan.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Sai-min jitsu is what
> 2. seiken is what
> 3. Tessen-jutsu is what



Answers:
1. Ninja art of Hypnotism
2. Japanese for fore-fist
3. Iron fan technique


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Ushiro-geri-kekomi  is what
2. The founders of the Professional Karate Association where
3. Benny Urqudez was Black Belt competitor of the year in


----------



## Cirdan

1: Back thrust kick, also called just Ushiro kekomi


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Ushiro-geri-kekomi  is what
> 2. The founders of the Professional Karate Association where
> 3. Benny Urqudez was Black Belt competitor of the year in



Answers:
1. Back trust kick
2. Don and Judy Quine
3. 1978


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. gemstone that is often associated with good health
2. what was the WBBL
3. Kyung Ret is what


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. gemstone that is often associated with good health
> 2. what was the WBBL
> 3. Kyung Ret is what


Answers:
1. Jade
2. World Black Belt League
3. Korean for bow


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Karate Illustrated region ten was comprised of what states
2. Satori is was
3. "Hop Gar Kung Fu" and "Tibetan Lama: The Way Of the Monk" where written by


----------



## clfsean

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Karate Illustrated region ten was comprised of what states
> 2. Satori is was
> 3. "Hop Gar Kung Fu" and "Tibetan Lama: The Way Of the Monk" where written by



3 -- David Chin & Michael Stapleton


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. Karate Illustrated region ten was comprised of what states
> 2. Satori is was
> 3. "Hop Gar Kung Fu" and "Tibetan Lama: The Way Of the Monk" where written by



Answers:
1. Penn. ,Virginia, West Virginia, Washington D.C., Maryland, Deleware
2. Enlightenment
Michael Staples and David Chin


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions: 
1. in fencing the term for keeping the hand palm down
2. "Combat Karate" was published by what New York Sensie
3. USJA stands for


----------



## Dirty Dog

1 - Segunda?
2 - I'm guessing there are multiple answers...
3 - United States Judo Association


----------



## tshadowchaser

tshadowchaser said:


> Questions:
> 1. in fencing the term for keeping the hand palm down
> 2. "Combat Karate" was published by what New York Sensie
> 3. USJA stands for


Answers:
1. pronation 
2. John Kuhl
3. United States Judo Association


----------



## tshadowchaser

Questions:
1. Karate Illustrated region number two included what states
2. Black Belt Man of the Year in Aikido in 1970 was
3. Ray McCallum won the PKA Middleweight Championships in what year


----------

